# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Lord Casque noir nous a quitté

## Ivan Le Fou

La société Presse Non-stop a l’immense tristesse de vous faire part de la disparition de son co-fondateur et directeur Jérôme Darnaudet, qui signait ses articles « Lord Casque noir ». Décédé lundi 7 mai après un très long combat contre la maladie, il a été inhumé dans l’intimité familiale à Bédéchan, dans le département du Gers.
Les rédactions de _Canard PC_ et _Canard PC Hardware_ s’associent à la douleur de sa famille et de ses proches. Nous avons perdu plus qu’un directeur : un ami et un camarade, indissociable des 15 ans d’aventures de nos journaux. 

Son décès étant survenu après le bouclage du numéro actuel, un hommage lui sera rendu dans les pages de _Canard PC_ n°382 (en vente le 1er juin) et _Canard PC Hardware_ n°37 (en vente le 26 juin).

----------


## karibou666

Sincères condoléances.

----------


## DangerMo

Merdouille, j'en reviens pas.... Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et à toute les équipes présentes et passées de Joystick et Canard PC...

Je profiterai des beaux jours pour passer lui faire un signe, il est enterré pas loin de mon grand père...
Saloperie de maladie de merde.

----------


## ExPanda

Et merde.  :Emo: 

Condoléances à sa famille et à l'équipe.

----------


## Wobak

:Emo:

----------


## Strife

Condoléances! J'ai l'impression de perdre quelqu'un de ma famille dans un sens, je lisais sa plume avec plaisir depuis Joy. 
 ::cry::  ::cry::  :Emo:  :Emo: 
19.5 sans forcer...

----------


## Traum

Condoléances à la famille et à l'équipe.

Bordel.  :Emo:

----------


## GragSke

::'(:   ::'(: 

Gros coup de cafard..
25 ans que je te lisais via joystick / CPC... Quelle tristesse  ::'(: 

Grosse pensée à la famille, aux collègues, anciens et actuels.

----------


## Foxyrad

Gros envoie d'amour à vous tous. ;3;

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Condoléances à sa famille et à ses proches.

----------


## vf1000f24

::cry::

----------


## Super Menteur

Enorme coup de massue. Comme beaucoup ici j'imagine j'ai grandi en lisant ses papiers.

Je l'avais croisé 2-3 fois, toujours le sourire et un bon mot. Mais je m'en souviendrai surtout comme quelqu'un qui a contribué à fonder et pérenniser une certaine vision de la presse JV.
Cette annonce aussi brutale qu'inattendue me laisse sans voix et un peu orphelin. 

Condoléances à la famille et force à toute l'équipe.

----------


## MacadamMassacre

::cry::

----------


## Seymos

F.  ::cry::

----------


## Nelfe

F  ::cry::

----------


## Ezechiel

Pensées pour vous tous et pour ses proches.
Monde de merde.

----------


## fasciste_de_merde

Pas plus tard que ce matin, je lisais son "Au coin du jeu" sur la mésaventure d'Ivan Le Fou et me disais : "Mais quel salaud à se marrer de son pote qui souffre !!! Haha"
Maintenant, je sais pourquoi.

Saleté de cancrelat...  ::cry:: 

Toutes mes pensées à sa famille et aux proches. Courage à tous.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quel choc. Non seulement c'était l'un des "personnages" de la grande époque de Joystick qui ont marqué mon adolescence, mais ça m'avait fait tellement plaisir de le voir reprendre la plume dans le 380 pour un petit "Au coin du jeu" ad hoc. Je ne me doutais pas qu'il luttait contre la maladie. Ça va faire un grand vide, (j'imagine) pour la rédac' mais aussi tout une partie du lectorat.

Tout mes condoléances aux équipes et à tous les proches de ce grand monsieur.

----------


## MoitiePlus

Une de ses conneries dans un Joystick ou Joypad est mon premier souvenir de presse JV: d'autres auteurs disaient dans leur test "Je vous ai raconté la fois où Casque m'a tenu éveillé toute la nuit en me racontant qu'il fallait découper des petits cubes pour laisser passer l'eau?" . J'avais recherché le sens dans tout le mag, en vain. Mais j'avais l'impression que le personnage n'était pas juste le mec qui disait du bien ou du mal du JV.

----------


## Groufac

::'(:

----------


## mrFish

Putain de bordel de merde.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est tristement ironique qu'il ait écrit la dernière édition spéciale d'au coin du jeu. Au coin du jeu, mais au bout du rouleau...
Paix a son âme et a son windows phone. Je savourais chacun des articles de ce membre de la rédac qui n’écrivait malheureusement pas beaucoup.

----------


## jackft

J'en suis tout retourné. Je connaissais sa plume depuis l'époque Joystick.

Cette disparition arrive si subitement, si vite, si tôt .. c'est dur. 

Condoléances à sa famille ses proches, et à toute votre équipe.

----------


## tenshu

Dur.

----------


## Truf

::'(:

----------


## Z-4195

Parce que je pense qu'il préférerait qu'on en rigole, j'espère qu'on a pris les dispositions pour le cercueil pour ses 19,5. Ou bien qu'on l'a incinéré, mais même brûlé il devrait toujours en rester quelque chose...


Condoléances, ça faisait vraiment plaisir de le revoir écrire à propos d'Ivan...

----------


## Louck

Raah!

Sincères condoléances.

----------


## Ramyel

Mes sincères condoléances.
'tin ce choc. J'étais pas prêt.
Un grand merci à lui pour son travail et sa bonne humeur.
Et bon courage à l'équipe

----------


## znokiss

Condoléances. C'était cool de le lire tout récemment dans le mag.

----------


## the_wamburger

Bon courage à vous et à la famille de Casque.

----------


## BillyCorgan

Je le lis depuis si longtemps... RIP. :/

----------


## Lazyjoe

Mais... mais... z'avez 6 semaines de retard pour le 1er avril là. C'est pas drôle.  ::cry::

----------


## Yshuya

19.5 Pas mieux ! Courage à la famille et aussi la rédaction.

----------


## hardork

Merde le choc...  ::cry::   ::cry:: 
Un morceau d'adolescence qui s'en va merci pour sa passion contagieuse et son humour.
J'étais tellement content d'avoir lu quelque chose de lui dans le dernier numéro, ça faisait tellement longtemps... 
Condoléances à sa famille et aux membres de CPC...

----------


## kaien56ashtor

J'ai toujours des joysticks de l'époque ou l'équipe de Canard PC y sévissaient.
Tous dessinés par Couly avec beaucoup d'humour . Pensées a sa Famille  .

----------


## Ruvon

Putain...  :Emo:  Un des premiers pseudos de testeurs qui m'a marqué dans Joystick. Un de ceux qui m'a donné envie d'écrire. Grâce à lui je me suis senti moins seul avec mes 19.5.

Condoléances et pensées à ses proches et à l'équipe... Je pense fort à vous, ma tristesse n'est rien comparée à celle de ceux qui le connaissaient.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

::cry:: 

Lord Casque Noir, c'est toute ma jeunesse de gamer à travers Joystick et CPC. Je suis tristesse, et pense avec émotion à toute l'équipe et à sa famille.

 ::'(:

----------


## Kimuji

Les divers récits de ses conneries nous faisaient marrer depuis les années 90. Au revoir Lord Casque noir.  ::sad:: 

Une pensée, même deux, pour ceux à qui il manquera au quotidien (que je peux même étendre à ceux à qui il manquera de façon hebdomadaire).

----------


## Fastela

Je sais pas quoi dire. Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et la rédaction.  ::cry::

----------


## Ckao

Comme beaucoup ici je le "connaissais" depuis plus de 25 ans à travers ses textes et les vannes de ses collègues. Une triste nouvelle pour ses proches, le magazine et nous ses lecteurs.

 ::cry::

----------


## Raymonde

Condoléances.

----------


## sebhal

Les mots me manquent...
En voila un qui aurait mérité d'être immortel

----------


## Rom1

Oh bah merde...  ::mellow::  je suis sur le cul  ::mellow::  Naïvement en lisant le titre, je pensais à un départ de la rédac vers une autre activité, mais alors ça...

Condoléances à la rédac et la famille.

----------


## Shep1

Condoléances à la famille et à la rédac...  ::cry::

----------


## Pelomar

C'est une énorme loose, je suis super triste bordel.... toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et ses potes.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Plus de 20 ans de ma vie à le lire, ça fait drôle. Condoléances...  ::'(:

----------


## Enyss

Bye bye  :Emo: 

Courage a sa famille et à ses proches.

----------


## Cassin

Chiotte  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## Ouro

:Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sincères condoléances.

Vu le choc que ça nous fait à nous alors qu'on ne le connait pas, je n'ose pas imaginer pour vous.

Ca va être chaud d'écrire des articles qui font rigoler dans les numéros à venir  :Emo: .

----------


## ZePostman

super triste
Comme beaucoup découvert avec Joystick
Le pire c'est que ça m'avait fait plaisir de le relire dans le "Au coin du jeu" du dernier numéro.
La chute n'en est que plus brutale
Condoléances à sa famille, à ses amis
 ::cry::

----------


## acdctabs

Ah merde  ::'(:

----------


## DarkHope

:Emo:

----------


## Klamp

Putain, ça passe si vite...

A plus tard, cher ami qu'ici on a tous lu.

Fais chier la vie !

----------


## Darkath

See you space cowboy  ::cry::   :Emo: 

Toujours les meilleurs qui partent en premier  :Emo:

----------


## Haraban

Mon dieu le choc  ::sad::  . 
Adieu à ce grand homme, et mes condoléances à la famille, aux proches et aux rédactions.
Mes condoléances aussi pour le lectorat peiné qui l'a suivit depuis si longtemps.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

:Emo: 

Condoléances à ses proches et à la rédac  :Emo:

----------


## Bibik

Adieu notre Lord à tous...
Condoléances à la grande famille de CPC et à ses proches.

----------


## Aza

Condoleances... Les meilleurs partent en premiers...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Toute mes condoléances. Je me souviens de quand je lisais sa plume dans les Joystick de mon cousin  :Emo:

----------


## Aghora

Toutes mes condoléances, je ne savais pas qu'il était malade  ::cry:: .

----------


## Mastoy

::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 
Une petite partie de mon adolescence qui part avec lui ...
Condoléances et courage à ses proches

----------


## El_Mariachi²

De très sincères condoléances à ses proches et sa famille.

Merci mon cher Lord.

----------


## lustucuit

Le choc.

Condoléances.

----------


## Djal

Adieux Casque, entre Joy et CPC je te dois beaucoup d'heures de lecture. Et "best pseudo ever", j'ai toujours été jaloux. 

19,5/20.

Condoléance aux proches et à la Redac'.

----------


## DJCot

:Emo: 

Condoléances et tout le courage possible à ses proches, amis et collègues.

Et merci pour tout ce qu'il a fait.

----------


## Sao

::cry:: 

Bises à l'équipe et à la famille.

----------


## Flad

F  :Emo:

----------


## Lennyroquai

Mes condoléances à vous et à sa famille.
A l'instar des autres forumeurs... ca mets un grand coup... ce type que j'avais "connu" par l'intermédiaire de Joy... ouarf, le vide d'un coup.

J'espère que y'a une grande Balunga là-haut maintenant  ::cry::  , merci monsieur

----------


## Uzz

Des bisous  :Emo:

----------


## Legnou

::cry::  Putain de  :Death: , enfin j'espére que t'es quelque part bien au chaud à  :Beer:  toute la journée.
Toute ma sympathie a la famille et les collègues.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Mes sincères condoléances.  ::'(: 

Moi qui était si content de le relire dans le dernier CPC, me demandant ce qu'il pouvait bien devenir ... ça me laisse sans voix. :/
C'est un peu une petite partie de nous tous qui s'en va.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Fuck.

Par contre, je viens de réaliser que le dernier truc qu'il a écrit pour CPC est pour se foutre de la gueule d'Ivan. Au moins ça m'aura arraché un sourire.

----------


## Maga83

Damn, il avait mon age .... chienne de vie  ::'(:

----------


## Hochmeister

Comme beaucoup, j'étais un lecteur de Casque depuis l'époque de Joystick. C'est très triste.

Mes condoléances à la famille et à l'ensemble de la rédaction.

Merci pour le dernier écrit de Casque au coin du jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh nooooo....  ::'(:  Mes condoléances.

----------


## aen0

Ptin le choc. Je me disais encore dans le numéro CPC380 « tiens un petit texte de Lord », ça faisait longtemps ...  ::cry::  


Toutes mes condoléances à la famille et à la rédaction.

----------


## Catel

> Putain de , enfin j'espére que t'es quelque part bien au chaud à  toute la journée.


Avec Seb.  ::cry::

----------


## Aymeeeric

Sincères condoléances...

 ::cry::

----------


## Jesus Army

Condoléances à tous ses proches. Bordel j'étais un fan depuis Joystick, j'espère qu'il peut pousser la Balunga là où il est... Il va pour sur manquer à beaucoup de monde !  ::(:

----------


## Foxyrad

Pipo, Guy, et maintenant Casque noir (pas pour les même raisons certes) ! L'ambiance doit être étrange à la rédac, courage !

----------


## Adu

:Emo: 
Rien à ajouter ... Une partie de mon enfance qui s'en va, un ami pour vous ...

----------


## R_K

Je me demandais pourquoi qu'il y avait eu ce changement à la direction, maintenant je sais.  ::(:  Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et aux membres présents et passés de CPC.

----------


## outan

Toutes mes condoléances, et courage à tous.

Merci Lord pour ces années données à CPC, on s'est bien marrés tous ensemble !

----------


## Cannes

Toutes mes condoléances a la rédaction, a la famille et aux amis. :c

----------


## Manu71

Toutes mes condoléances également.

----------


## CrocMagnum

> Mes sincères condoléances.
> 'tin ce choc. J'étais pas prêt.
> Un grand merci à lui pour son travail et sa bonne humeur.
> Et bon courage à l'équipe


J'éprouve douloureusement le même ressenti, je n'y ai pas cru sur le coup. 

Sincères condoléances à sa famille, ses amis et toutes celles et ceux qui l'aimaient.

Je ne l'oublierai pas.  :Emo:  


.

----------


## Frypolar

Putain de merde  ::cry::

----------


## Taï Lolo

Courage à sa famille et ses proches.
Tellement de bons souvenirs liés à sa plume et aux jeux de course...

----------


## pachidinosis

Cette tristesse  ::cry::  Adieu.

----------


## fadabart

monde de merde  ::(: 

condoléances

----------


## jeanviens

Oh bon sang  ::cry:: 

Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et  ses proches.

----------


## PG 13

Putain  ::'(:

----------


## M.Rick75

La tristesse.  ::'(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Rien de plus à rajouter, condoléances à la famille et à ses nombreux proches/amis/collègues. Le premier message sur Twitter était un brin équivoque et j'ai cru au départ à un simple départ de la rédaction  ::'(: 

Chienne de vie putain

----------


## Lord D@rth

Je vies de perdre ma maman et là on m'arrache encore un peu de ma jeunesse... année de merde... condoléances aux proches, à la famille... 
Ce soir un Lord en pleure un autre   ::'(:  ::cry::

----------


## Tchess

19,5, putain le coup de bambou...
Grosse tristesse, comme tous les anciens lecteurs de Joystick.

----------


## Funambille

Toutes mes condoléances à ses proches et à tous ses potes.

On se retrouvera de l'autre côté!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Petit article de Corentin Lamy (_Le Monde_) à l'instant : http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/a...8905_3382.html

On sent que c'est toute une partie du petit milieu de la presse JV francophone qui est orpheline.  :Emo:

----------


## salakis

Toutes mes condoleances a la redac, ainsi qu'a sa famille.

Je sais pas si l'idée est deja passée, mais ca pourrait etre bien de mettre en place un petit recueil pour sa famille de la part de la communauté CPC, non? Histoire de montrer une partie de son héritage, et de cette faune si etrange et qui lui portait pourtant tant d'affection.

Toute mon adolescence qui s'envole... Je l'avoue, j'ai versé des larmes.

----------


## Kamzor

::'(:

----------


## r2djbeuh

Ouah. Pute. pute pute. De sincères pensées à vous tous.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

::cry::

----------


## Dirian

Mais...  ::cry::

----------


## Catel

::cry::

----------


## Neo_13

::'(: 

Courage à ses proches.

----------


## bibouse

::cry:: 
Sincères condoléances à toute sa famille ainsi qu'à la rédaction.
Un pan de ma jeunesse qui vient de partir .....

----------


## Nathan Adler

La vache. Je suis tellement triste pour lui, ses proches, pour moi qui ne le lirai plus, pour le monde entier qui perd quelqu’un que j’aurais tellement aimé rencontrer. 
Bref grande tristesse ici et sincères condoléances aux proches.

----------


## SiGarret

Un mec qui nous aura fait du bien, pas récompensé par un départ si précoce.

Place à... la légende.

----------


## ZeK

::cry::

----------


## barbour

Un grand monsieur devenu canard du JV nous a quitté, quelle tristesse. Courage a ses proches et à la redac

----------


## tonton-thon

Put1 Casque  ::'(: 

Mes années Joystick...le seul qui testait (et voulait/exigeait) les jeux de caisses...Combien de fois je me suis bidonné à lire ses conneries...

Son apparition dans le journal du hard restera son fait d'arme principal.

RIP mec, t'étais un mec génial  ::'(: 

Mes sincères condoléances à la famille.

Edit : Ah et ce fameux 'quel pseudo ridicule!'

----------


## Catel

Micro News, décembre 1989... les premiers papiers signés de Casque.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Merci Catel, un morceau d'histoire !

Que dire, j'ai aussi eu mon choc en apprenant la nouvelle. Casque a accompagné une grande partie de ma jeunesse, m'a fait rire, m'a instruit, m'a informé de la meilleure façon possible. Le taulier ; la légende maintenant.
L'homme qui avait un registre sémantique pour lui ("darnauder", ou les "darnaudettes" si mes souvenirs ne me trompent pas).
Tous mes Joystick et Canard PC sont maintenant des bibles destinées à répandre sa sainte parole !

Mes condoléances à sa famille, ses proches, et plus généralement à la rédaction à qui je souhaite du courage dans ces épreuves difficiles.
La Coin Coin Army pense à vous !

----------


## Duncannf

Immense tristesse que d'apprendre le décès de Jérôme.

Comme beaucoup ici, Canard PC m'a accompagné dans la vie. J'ai 43 ans et c'est bien le seul média auquel, depuis toujours (j'inclus Joystick), je suis resté fidèle.
Pas seulement pour suivre l'actualité du jeu vidéo, mais pour son "esprit", oserai-je dire son "âme".

Il est évident que Jérôme y a été pour beaucoup.

Étrange sensation que d'être autant ému par la disparition d'une personne que je n'ai jamais rencontrée.

S'il peut me lire de là où il est, je lui dis simplement "merci". Un mot largement galvaudé dans notre société, mais auquel je voudrais redonner son sens premier.

Mes pensées les plus sincères à sa famille, à ses proches, et à toute la rédaction.

Cyrille

Je plussoie l'idée d'un recueil de petits messages.

----------


## Molina

Erf. 

Sincères condoléances à sa famille et à l'équipe.

----------


## Gott

condoléances à la famille et à toute l'équipe. Pour tout ce qu'il a fait nous ne l'oublierons pas (et que de souvenirs délicieux à la lecture de ses articles !). Salut l'artiste

----------


## George Sable

Fan des jeux de mot vaseux.
Gestionnaire médiocre (il m'avait embauché, c'est dire).
Porteur de slip.
Roux.
Et malgré tout ça, tu nous manqueras…

Bon voyage patron, et merci pour toutes ces rigolades.

----------


## Kehnte

Sincères condoléances.

----------


## vwr

Toutes mes condoléances aux proches et à l'équipe.

----------


## ducon

> Fan des jeux de mot laids.


Corrigé.  :Emo:

----------


## Paradox

Condoleances et courage.

Quelle perte... Les meilleurs s'en vont decidement trop tot.

C'est une partie de mon innocence d'enfant qui s'en va avec lui, une figure emblematique de Joystick a la belle epoque...

----------


## Anonyme210226

::cry::  Dans trois mois il est... Euh...  ::cry:: 

Quelle misère... Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille, 49 ans c'est bien trop tôt pour partir.

----------


## Dazou

Condoléances à sa famille et à ses amis.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Noooooo !  ::cry:: 
Un des mecs qui m'a aidé à apprendre à lire (véridique) car je préférais lire des articles de Joystick plutôt que les "conneries" qu'on me forçait à lire à l'école... Ma mère dealait le résumé du texte à lire pour l'école contre la lecture d'articles de Joystick !  ::P: 
Que de souvenir !!

Condoléances aux proches...

----------


## Ignatiusdelight

Condoléances sincères. Tant d'années à le lire. J'en suis triste.

----------


## Setzer

Tu parles d'une news pour finir la journée en rentrant du taf... condoléances à  la famille et à la redac... c'est vraiment un acteur majeur de la presse jv qui s'en va et un but de la jeunesse avec lui... RIP et bonne balunga au ciel Milord!

----------


## L0ur5

Putain de merde  ::sad:: 

Sincères condoléances à la rédac et à sa famille.

----------


## rackboy

Oooh purée, j'en suis complètement retourné! Mais non il a pas le droit de nous quitter! Si tôt, si jeune! C'est injuste! Je n'oublierai jamais ses magnifiques jeu de mot dans ses tests dans Joystick ("à la semaine prochaine de vélo"). 

Mes plus sincères condoléances à sa famille et à toutes l'équipes de canard pc.

Putain j'en pleure comme lorsqu'on a perdu Seb!

----------


## airOne

:Emo:

----------


## Spartan

Triste, très triste. Condoléances à sa famille et aux collègues de la rédac.
 ::'(:

----------


## Rorschach

C'est con, hein, quand une partie de ton adolescence se barre ?

T'es en train de manger des huîtres, et tu as une alerte du Monde qui tombe. Du Monde, merde! pas de Var Matin ou de Nice Matin ou d'un truc du matin de merde : Le Monde.

Ce n'est pas que ça a amplifié ma tristesse, c'est juste pour resituer l'importance de sa disparition.

Une partie de mon adolescence disparaît avec lui, alors chuis triste, même si j'ai fini mes huîtres, parce que comme ça, je pouvais finir le vin. 




Condoléances sincères à sa famille et ses amis.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Petit apparté : j'espère que la rédac va manipuler un peu les compteurs afin de rendre gratuit le Coin du Feu écrit par Casque.

De part mon travail, je suis au contact quotidien avec des gens en dernière ligne droite de "longues maladies". 
Et bien jamais je n'ai croisé quelqu'un dans cette situation capable de sortir de telles conneries, capable de me faire rire à ce point (même ce soir en relisant l'article, bordel), capable de triturer son cerveau pour en sortir ces blagues alors que sa situation devait être bien merdique.

Je trouve ça simplement admirable.

----------


## Max_well

Toutes mes condoléances à tout le monde  ::'(:

----------


## Yub

::cry::

----------


## toufmag

Un petit mot aussi pour saluer le départ de ce grand homme qui fait partie de l'histoire des jeux vidéo. J'ai 50 ans alors évidemment que je trouve que c'est trop jeune et je me revois découvrant Pong, l'Atari 2600, le C64, l'Amiga, etc, etc et cette passion des jeux vidéo qui ne m'a jamais quitté et qui n'a pas fait de moi cet abruti qu'on nous décrit bien souvent...

Reposes en paix l'ami et que ta famille soit fière de toi en voyant qu'un site comme canard pc, traitant principalement de jeux vidéo mais pas que, regroupe autant de gens autrement plus sensés et intelligents que tout ces imbéciles qui polluent les pages de commentaires de la toile...

"_Ainsi, Yop Solo, tu vois, le mal triomphe toujours parce que le bien ne peut pas faire de mal._"  Lord Casque Noir (à Yop Solo) dans La Folle histoire de l'espace.

----------


## okiron

condoléances  ::cry::

----------


## BSRobin

Oh la purge !
Croisé dans les bureaux Joystick aux débuts du site web et du canal IRC quand j'y darnaudais entre deux pavace d'un cahier solutions...
Il m'avait fait baver sur Battlezone avec une voodoo 2 et j'étais reparti avec une Rage Pro sous le bras (filée par Kant ?) pour m'y croire aussi une fois arrivé chez moi.

----------


## Jayetbobfr

J'ai cru à une blague en voyant l'info passer sur les réseaux sociaux mais en fait non.

Toutes mes condoléances.

----------


## Khorne

Alors là... ça m'en met un sacré coup. Personne ne l'avait vu venir celle-là.
Merci pour tout Casque et sincères condoléances à ta famille  ::'(:

----------


## totok

Toutes mes plus sincères condoléances à la famille.

Que dire ? .... qu'écrire ? ... J'en reste sans voix.
Votre humour et votre plume vont nous manquer M. Darnaudet.

----------


## Dorwin

Comme tous, condoléances à sa famille, ses amis et à la rédaction. 

C'est une part de notre jeunesse qui s'en va avec lui et nous nous 'devons' de rester joyeux du fait des bons moments qu'il a pu nous procurer.... même si là, c'est dur.

----------


## EmileAjar

Merde. Casque. Putain.  ::cry:: 

Mes condoléances a ses proches. Et mes condoléances à tous ceux, comme moi, qui lisent ses conneries depuis Joystick.

J'irai allumer une bougie pour lui, et que son âme accompagne de nombreuses générations de journalistes pour qui le mauvais esprit n'était pas synonyme de vendre son cul, et pour qui faire des blagues de merde ne voulait pas dire ne pas être sérieux.

Je suis dégoutté.

----------


## Akodo

Putain...  :Emo:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Dans trois mois il est... Euh...


Dans trois mois il sera sur une île déserte sous une fausse identité en train de sniffer la coke achetée avec les 200.000€ du kickstarter.  ::cry::  C'est la seule explication raisonnable.  ::cry::

----------


## Ln2

merci pour tout

----------


## lian

Toutes mes condoléances à ses proches et à l’équipe. Encore une tentative pitoyable de prouver que les meilleurs partent les premiers… Incorrigible.

----------


## Kiremai51

Bonsoir, je suis effondré j'ai 43 ans et j'ai grandi avec Lord casque noir. Je  voudrais vous embrasser tous bien fort car mon amour va aux vivants et le bon vent a Mr Lord casque noir 
Avec toute mon amitié 

Sincèrement, 

Eric B

----------


## kedrico

Putain je viens de voir cela dans le Monde. Je suis blaze et triste. Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille ainsi qu'à l'équipe de CPC.

----------


## zcoold

Merci pour tout, j'aurai tellement aimé te rencontrer, je conserve mes Joysticks de la grande époque comme des reliques, comme pour Seb c'est vraiment un déchirement, et pourtant je ne vous connaissais qu'à travers vos articles et vidéos. Sincères condoléances.

----------


## TeHell

Toutes mes condoléances,
Bon courage à tous pour la suite.
 ::'(:

----------


## phipp26

Journée de merde !
Merci pour tout Mr Casque, et condoléances  a tous.

Et merde !

----------


## DarkDyonisos

Toutes mes sincères condoléances  ::cry::  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

Putain Casque.  ::cry:: 

Ce choc. J'avais échangé quelques mails avec lui, je l'avais même appelé une fois ou deux à l'époque pour savoir si les Canard BD pouvait intéresser la rédac.

Il m'a dit oui et si aujourd'hui je suis libraire BD, c'est un peu grâce à lui, parce que les premières fois que j'ai partagé ma passion pour des bouquins en étant un peu pro tout en restant con, ben c'était dans les Canard BD.

Alors merci Casque.  ::cry:: 

J'ai vraiment une boule dans la gorge là, très sincères condoléances à sa famille et à ses proches.  ::cry::

----------


## Guijaune

J’ai une putain de boule dans le ventre. Repose en paix Casque... merci pour tout. Courage à tous ses proches.

----------


## h0verfly

Je dois admettre que je n'aimais pas du tout le ton de Joystick à l'époque (j'étais de l'école PC Jeux...), mais devenant adulte, j'ai fini par apprécier ses interventions dans CPC.

Dans tous les cas, c'est triste pour sa famille et toute l'équipe CPC. Courage à vous tous.

----------


## ratapouic

Je m'étais pas connecté depuis bien longtemps. Tant d'années à lire vos délires, quel choc en lisant ce message. Adieu Lord Casque Noir! Si tu vois Sebansky faites de belles vidéos! #Gilbertsoftware

----------


## Beaumont

Vraiment une triste nouvelle...
Merci à lui pour tout ce qu'il a fait et sincères condoléances à sa famille et aux équipes de CPC.
Bon courage à vous tous.

----------


## Jabberwock

Condoléances sincères à sa famille et à toute l'équipe
Merci M. Darnaudet  ::cry::

----------


## Hirilorn

Et merde. Je l'apprends dans le Monde ce soir. M0nde de merde, tiens, d'ailleurs.

C'est peut-être un détail, mais je me souviens encore de son test dithyrambique de X3 Terran Conflict. Après l'avoir lu, j'avais pas décidé de ne pas acheter le jeu, parce que je craignais d'y cramer tout mon temps libre. C'est sûrement complètement con comme hommage, mais j'ai finalement décidé de l'acheter ce soir.

Bon courage à ses proches, à toute la rédac, et merci à un grand monsieur qui a su défendre une certaine vision, de plus en plus rare, de la presse française.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Raaaaaah mais non !!!!  ::cry:: 

Sincères condoléances à sa famille ainsi qu'à toute la rédac' !

Je crois que je l'ai toujours lu depuis ses débuts à Joy. Merci donc à toi Jérome d'avoir accompagné toutes ces années vidéo-ludiques et d'avoir toujours défendu un regard particulier sur notre passion comme sur la presse qui lui était dédiée !

Courage à vous tous !

----------


## Phibrizo

Toutes mes condoléances à la famille et à l'équipe  ::'(: 

Comme beaucoup ici j'ai découvert ses écrits avec joystick, et sa disparition va laisser un grand vide.

Et dire que l'inculte que j'étais avait mis des années avant de comprendre d'où venait son pseudo...

----------


## KosGwo

Toutes mes condoléances à ses proches et à l'équipe. Courage à vous !

----------


## Sim's

Mais à qui va-t-on donner 200 balles pour qu'on nous fête la bonne année désormais ?  :Emo:

----------


## LOlo

R.i.P Lord, une grosse et lourde page du journalisme du jeu vidéo à la française qui se tourne, condoléances à sa famille, ses proches, la rédac et à tous les canards.  ::'(:

----------


## Nono

Très triste nouvelle. Je connais ce pseudo depuis genre 25 ans. Même si je connaissais peu le personnage, ses articles faisaient souvent mouche.

Bon courage à toute la rédaction et à tous ceux qui le côtoyait à Canard PC.

----------


## CryZy

::cry::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le choc nocturne.  ::cry:: 
Sincères condoléances à sa famille et ses proches.  :Emo:

----------


## kommissar_alan

Une bien triste nouvelle...  ::'(: 

Toutes mes condoléances aux proches et amis

----------


## SuperBacalhau

::'(:

----------


## vectra

Mais putain, quoi...

----------


## Grokararma

Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et au journal. Un journaliste dont j'aimais la plume, un des créateur de mon journal papier préféré, même si je joue peu aux jeux vidéos...
J'en veux au crabe et à la faucheuse, donc, restons poli, mais bordel...  :Emo:

----------


## Nonow

J'ai changé de calcif  ::'(:

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Merde, condoléances à la famille.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oh non.   ::cry::

----------


## Mobyduck

Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille, ainsi qu'à l'équipe de CPC. Courage à vous dans cette épreuve.

----------


## La Mimolette

Toutes mes condoléances à la famille cpc. Il y a 3 ans je passais un entretien d'embauche avec lui et monsieur chat. De tout les recruteurs rencontrés il a été le plus honnête et le seul qui m'avais donné des pistes d'amélioration et qui n'avait pas hésité à me secouer dans le bon sens. mon souvenir de collégien c'est la balunga et qu'après toutes années je me souviens de son rap mot pour mot. Bref Casque c'est un peu une part de moi, et bien que je ne le connaisse pas personnellement, cette nouvelle me chagrine. Mes condoléances vont à sa famille et ses collègues.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bordel de merde.
20 ans de lectures qui s'arrêtent.

----------


## Norghaal

Bordel, quel choc ! 
Toutes mes condoléances, à sa famille, à ses amis, à la rédac, ...
Je lis Joy depuis 1996, on se sent tous un peu orphelin.
Merci pour toutes ces années de lecture.

----------


## justmoa

Depuis le temps que je le lis, même si il était moins présent ces derniers temps.
Merci pour tout ce qu'il a fait.
Il va manquer c'est certain, toutes mes condoléances.
 ::'(:

----------


## Narm

J'ai l'impression de perdre le tonton rigolo qui m'a accompagné durant mon adolescence et avec qui on avait fini par prendre de la distance  ::'(: 
Je suis tristesse et mes pensées vont vers ceux qui ont eu la chance de le côtoyer. 
Mais sa surpuissance restera vivante tant que PNS continuera.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Je voulais seulement rendre ici hommage à un gars que je lis depuis des décennies et qui a enrichi mon expérience vidéoludique depuis le lycée avec Joystick et canardPc ensuite. Voilà.  :Clap:

----------


## Rheeeeu

Le coup de massue  ::cry:: 
Les heures de poilade dans Joystick à l'époque... la création de CPC... les vidéos à la con...  ::cry:: 

Sincères condoléances à la famille et à la rédaction.
Les coups durs s’enchaînent, j'espère que vous tenez bon. :PatPat:  ::sad::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est un peu creepy de lire son "au coin du jeu - édition spéciale" maintenant. Je l'imagine écrire sur le SAMU pour Ivan alors qu'il était surement lui-même dans une chambre d’hôpital...  ::cry::

----------


## MisterJ

R.I.P.
Condoléances aux proches et à sa famille.

----------


## Grosnours

Sincères condoléances.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je viens d'apprendre la triste nouvelle. 49 ans bordel.  ::cry:: 

Sincères condoléances à la famille et aux membres de la rédac.  ::cry::

----------


## Zodex

Casque.  ::cry::

----------


## Shane Fenton

Tristesse...  ::cry:: 

Comme pour beaucoup ici, c'est un pan de ma jeunesse qui s'en va. Depuis Joystick. Depuis même Micro News...

Adieu Casque Noir, et condoléances à la famille, à la rédac, et aux proches.  ::cry::

----------


## LHarmonica

Condoléances à sa famille et à toute l'équipe, ainsi qu'à ses anciens collègues des publications d'autrefois. Dur.  ::cry::

----------


## piout

::cry:: 
Terrible nouvelle. J'ai, comme beaucoup sur ce forum, les larmes aux yeux.

Casque c'est 25 ans de mon existence à lire Joystick (Les tests de F1GP et X-Wing sont encore dans un coin de ma tête) puis CPC.
J'étais tout joyeux de le relire dans le dernier numéro. Je pensais que ça marquait son retour... flûte !
Salut à toi et merci pour tout ce que tu m'as apporté. Je ne te connaissais pas dans la vraie vie mais je t'aime !

Condoléances à toute l'équipe et à sa famille.

----------


## Zohan

Quelle tristesse.. 

J'adresse mes plus sincères condoléances à la famille et aux amis ainsi qu'à l'ensemble de la rédac. 

Bon courage à tous.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:WTF: 

 ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme221030

Erf gros coup dur, Lord Casque Noir merde  ::cry:: 

Sincères condoléances à la famille.

----------


## banditbandit

C'est une bien triste nouvelle que j'apprends là.

Mes condoléances à la famille, aux amis ainsi qu'à toute la rédaction.

----------


## Yul

Triste nouvelle, toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et à tous les canards qui le connaissaient.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ce moment où tu réalises que ta jeunesse remonte à très, très loin.
Saloperie de routourne qui fait rien qu'à routourner...

----------


## Argelle

Tristesse  ::'(:

----------


## Ahramir

Condoléances à tout le monde...

----------


## Gero

Et merde.

F

----------


## zifox

WTF  ::O:  J'ai cru à une blague au début.

 ::cry::   ::cry:: 

Putain Casque tu vas me manquer, depuis Joystick tu faisais partie de ma vie.  ::cry::   ::cry:: 

Le pire c'est que j'ai lu "Au coin du jeu" hier soir.  ::cry:: 



Il va falloir se passer la Balunga en boucle...

----------


## iactus

::'(:  

Toutes mes ondes positives à ses proches

----------


## Djaf

Ouch...  ::cry:: 
Comme beaucoup ici, le nom de Casque, ça réveille un bon paquet de souvenirs de lecture de tests de jeux vidéos étant plus jeune...
Condoléances à la famille et aux amis!

----------


## FD_00

::cry:: 
Mes condoléances à la famille et à tous ses proches. Une belle plume de 19.5 qui disparait.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sincère condoléances à sa famille, ses collègues présents et passés et toute la communauté qui le suit.

Je l'ai découvert dans Joystick et j'ai adoré ses textes.
J'ai appris avec horreur son départ de Joystick mais ai été très heureux de le retrouver dès le numéro 2 de CPC (le numéro 1 a été épuisé trop vite en kiosque).
Cela fait presque 15 ans que j'aime CPC car il a réussi avec ses amis et collègues à rendre le magazine incontournable.
Je l'ai croisé une fois lors de mes quelques passages à la rédac. Il m'a paru aussi drôle et bon que dans ces textes.
Il va me manquer. J'ai les larmes au bord des yeux et je crois qu'il va falloir sortir du bureau quelques instants.

RIP Lord Casque Noir, aka Slipman, aka Jérome Darnaudet.
J'aurais adoré te lire dans le numéro des 15 ans et surtout dans celui des 19,5 ans.  ::):

----------


## bigduff

Ta passion et ton impertinence remplissent ma vie depuis plus de 15 ans. C'est dur.  ::cry:: 

Courage à l'équipe et à ses proches.

- Un canard orphelin -

----------


## RedKaos

Toutes mes condoleances. 
Un pan de ma vie vient de disparaitre.
Quelle tristesse.

----------


## Harris Berg

Zut... 
La lecture (et relectures) de ses articles dans "Joystick" a marqué mon adolescence. C'est étrange, avant l'arrivée massive d'internet dans les foyers des "plumes" de la qualité de  Lord Casque Noir étaient la porte d'entrée pour nombre de jeunes joueurs aux coulisses de l'univers vidéo-ludique et surtout ont certainement aidé à forger un certain esprit critique chez pas mal de lecteurs, le tout enrobé d'un humour incisif. 

Condoléance à ses proches.

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Monde de merde. Comme beaucoup ça faisait plus de 15 ans que je lisais ses articles. C'est d'autant plus dérangeant que c'est la première fois que quelqu'un que je "connais" par les jeux disparaît. Jusque là c'était un petit univers encore jeune où la mort se semblait pas exister.

So long, Casque, et merci pour tout.

----------


## elsubmarco

Je le lisais depuis Joystick. Snif et condoléances.

----------


## Bobbin

Condoléances à vous et à la famille  ::sad::

----------


## Lupuss

Mais quelle enculerie...  ::cry::  Il va vraiment nous manquer.

La Balunga forever!!!

----------


## Gebeka

Monsieur 19,5 nous quitte en avance, c'est normal, c'est le chef, mais c'est pas si surpuissant que ça...

Dur, et bien triste.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore lu, voici le dernier texte de Lord Casque Noir.  ::cry:: 
Il est passé en archive gratuite.

----------


## tarmyniatur

> Monsieur 19,5 nous quitte en avance, c'est normal, c'est le chef, mais c'est pas si surpuissant que ça...


Comme c'est bien dit !
Mes pensées vont vers vous, les gars, et vers sa famille.

J'espère au moins qu'il aura un pc et une console histoire de pouvoir affronter l'éternité dans de bonnes conditions !

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Bien triste nouvelle.
Condoléances sincères à tous ses proches.
25 ans et des brouettes à le lire comme beaucoup ici.

Merci Monsieur Casque Noir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je relisais son billet d'humeur hier soir et je me poilais comme un con devant l'histoire du pied d'Ivan. :Emo:  Ce serait réducteur de réduire sa vie à cela, mais putain qu'est ce qu'il m'a fait marrer ce guignol  :Emo: 
Sincères condoléances à  la famille et aux amis.

----------


## Baron

Déjà Seb à l'époque...

Et là Casque...

Monde de m...  :Emo:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Salut Casque, tu m'as bien faire rire toute ces années. Des bisous ou que tu sois !  :Emo:

----------


## Hyeud

J'ai commencé à lire ses articles dans Joystick, il était comme un immortel pour moi, le "connaissant" depuis si longtemps. Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et aux équipes ayant travaillé avec lui.  ::cry::

----------


## Visslar

Merde  ::'(:

----------


## sissi

:Emo: 

Monde de merde...

----------


## Anonyme112

> Déjà Seb à l'époque...
> 
> Et là Casque...
> 
> Monde de m...


Pour Seb on peut pas blâmer le monde...

RIP Monsieur Darnaudet.

----------


## scriba

RIP Monsieur Casque.  :Emo: 
Il aura même pas eu le temps de profiter de la coke payée grâce au crowdfunding.  :Emo:

----------


## moustif

Putain non Casque  ::'(: 
Tu vas nous manquer enfoiré!

----------


## Fastela

Corentin Lamy (du mag JV et du podcast ZQSD) a écrit une colonne dans Le Monde: http://www.lemonde.fr/disparitions/a...8905_3382.html

----------


## jeanba

Mes pensées à sa famille et à ses proches

----------


## Elidjah

Je m'associe à tout le monde ici pour présenter mes sincères condoléances à toute la famille. 49 ans, c'est vraiment trop jeune (et je dis pas cela parce que c'est mon âge...)

----------


## Flappie

Merci pour tout, Casque. Tu vas nous manquer.  ::cry:: 
Bisous à la rédac' et mes condoléances à tous ses proches.

----------


## Azmodan

::cry:: 
Merci pour tout ce journalisme total Mr Lord Casque Noir, comme beaucoup j'ai fait la découverte de ta prose dans les pages de Joystick et c'est naturellement que j'ai continué à te lire dans Canard PC. 
Roux et Hilare à jamais, 19,5 de surpuissance à la démarche chaloupée comme une balunga, je ne te remercierai jamais assez d'avoir participer à la construction de ma petite culture perso. 
Toutes mes condoléances et ondes positives à tous ses proches, familles, collègues, ex-collègues et membres de la communauté CPC. 
Tu vas nous manquer vieux bandit !

----------


## Klonk

J'avais lu son dernier article en pensant « ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais rien lu de lui , mais il a encore le temps d'écrire , finalement».

Je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ça quand j'ai lu «il nous a quitté». Je pensais à un départ vers une holding pour gérer en sous-main presse-non-stop, ou un truc humoristique du genre.

Condoléances.

----------


## arsheron

Condoléances à la famille, les amis et la rédac...
Putain merde... Franchement, y'a des jours ou tout va mal.

Si je voulais être drôle, je dirais que les mauvaises nouvelles arrivent toujours par deux. Lord qui disparait et Maitre Gim's qui chante encore... Bon, je vais faire comme Desproges et aller bouffer un crabe. Ça fera un partout.  ::cry::

----------


## bbd

Putain, je le lisais depuis MicroNews  ::cry::  Bon courage à sa famille et à toute l'équipe

----------


## JPS

Putain, je l'apprends que maintenant.
Merde ! Merde ! Merde !
Saloperie de crabe !
 ::cry:: 

Condoléances à la rédac', à toute sa famille et ses amis.

----------


## teurg14

::cry::  Merci Lord... Bonne nuit.
 Courage à ceux qui restent.

----------


## tomlefol

Merci pour ta joyeuse connerie toutes ces années et condoléances à tous ses proches...

----------


## Maxwell

Triste de revenir sur les forums de CPC sur une nouvelle comme ça.  

Toutes mes pensées aux proches et merci pour tout.

----------


## Vedder

Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et à ses proches.
Tu vas nous manquer...   ::cry::

----------


## Tigermilk

::'(:

----------


## yanouch

Presque aussi vieux que lui, j'ai l'impression que c'est une partie de ma jeunesse video ludique qui part avec lui : j'ai connu Micro news et toutes les publications suivantes, ça fait mal de voir une partie de cette histoire partir avec lui  ::cry:: 

Toutes mes condoléances à ceux, nombreux, qui le côtoyaient et l'aimaient.

----------


## BobaFred

OMG ! Ce sont vraiment les meilleurs qui partent en premier. Depuis le temps que je lisais les articles Lord Cassque Noir (Joystick)

Sincères condoléances à sa famille et à l'équipe de Canard.

 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## GodziFa

RIP  ::cry::

----------


## Chocolouf

Quel choc d'apprendre ça, dire qu'il me faisait toujours marrer dans les gags de Couly déjà à l'époque dans Joystick puis Canard PC. Condoléances à la famille, à l'équipe comme aux anciens. Il sera toujours 19,5 dans nos slips. Je suis tristesse les enfants. ::'(:

----------


## Dark Fread

Oh merde... 
Condoléances à tous ses proches... 

Au-delà de MicroNews, Joystick et CPC, 49 ans c'est simplement moche... Triste nouvelle.

----------


## hva610

F...

Merci Casque.

----------


## cailloux

Un hommage de 19.5

----------


## MrChicken

::'(: 

Condoléances à la famille et aux proches

----------


## Cirth

oh  ::'(:   ::'(: 
toutes mes condoléances à la famille, aux proches et aux rédacteurs  ::'(: 
 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Dsmii

Mais non.  ::cry:: 
Je suis plutôt de l'époque de la fin d'Omar Boulon, mais les articles de Casque Noir étaient toujours intéressants. Quand je pense que je trouvais improbable l'édition d'Au Coin du Jeu plaisantant des déboires d'Ivan...  ::cry:: 
Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille et à l'équipe CoinCoinPC.

----------


## Flipmode

Des bisous.

Mais alors plein.

 ::cry::

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Merci pour tout...

 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Meuh*

:Emo: ²

----------


## Nuigurumi

Mes condoléances à ses proches et sa famille.
Comme beaucoup, je suis son travail depuis l'époque Joystick. Ca me file un coup quand même.

----------


## Marinella

Misère, je me sens vieux et fatigué tout à coup...
 ::'(:  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Phileas

::'(:

----------


## Baryton

Un grand monsieur!
Avec un coeur immense. Mes condoléances à sa famille.
C'est grâce à lui que je suis devenu X86 ADV... et que j'ai su faire de bon briefings sur l'informatique au boulot. J'ai appris ça aux informaticiens du boulot tout à l'heure en voyant l'article du Monde, on était tous tristes...
Il a su nous transmettre sa passion des jeux vidéos et de l'informatique en général.

Repose en paix Casque.  ::cry::

----------


## eolan

::'(:

----------


## ducon

Après le « Pas papa ! » de Boulon, « Pas Cacasque ! ».  ::cry::

----------


## Big Foot

::cry::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Gros bisous à Casque et aux autres, et merci pour les textes d’humour drôle.

----------


## nameless65

Je joins mes condoléances à celles de tout le monde. C'est un pilier de 19.5 qui nous quitte. Chienne de vie.

----------


## NILGED

Le canard perd une plume

Triste, très triste. Son "Canard" vient de survivre au vampire Presstalis grâce à un crowdfunding. Je lancerais volontiers un financement participatif pour un respawn et au moins une vie supplémentaire pour cette plume extraordinaire et inventive.
Game over mais R.I.P

----------


## Ewen

J'me souviens quand je rentrais du collège et que je m'allongeais sur mon lit pour lire Joystick ::mellow::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Mes condoléances à sa famille, à la rédac et à tous les autres, qu'ils l'aient connus ou qui simplement ont perdu un copain qu'on connaissait pas mais qu'on lisait le soir avant de dormir, ou dans la bagnole après avoir tanné nos parents au rayon press du super marché pour qu'ils achètent le dernier Joystick ou CPC même si ça nous rendait malade.

----------


## zifox

> Un hommage de 19.5


Le meilleure épitaphe qu'on pourrait lui dédier.

----------


## ze_droopy

::'(: 
Ça fout un coup, de vieux et de cafard.
Parti trop tôt. Merci pour les souvenirs, RIP.

----------


## Khorum

Merci Casque, nous nous avoir fait vibrer et rêver. Que ce soit dans Joy ou dans CPC.En soft ou Hard... Rip my friend

----------


## Denice

::cry::  Repose en paix Casque et que la force du slip soit toujours avec toi !

----------


## aloxbollox

Rip  ::'(:

----------


## Raoulospoko

::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## supercastor

Casque, il avait 24 ans quand il écrivait à Joystick et moi 16 qui le lisait. C'était le grand frère qui te faisait réfléchir en blaguant...

Je pense à Seb aussi.

----------


## CanardJice

Bien triste nouvelle :-(
Sincères condoléances à la famille et aux amis

----------


## ced86

Chienne de vie, je grandis depuis mes 10 ans avec ses papiers et ses conneries et j'en ai 32 aujourd'hui.
il ne signait quasiment plus d'article ces derniers temps mais j'avais vraiment bien rigolé sur son dernier qui se foutait trop de la gueule d'Ivan et de sa cheville fracturée.

Condoléances à sa famille et à ses proches.
Adieu Slipman !

----------


## Haire

Chères rédactions de Presse Non-Stop,

J'imagine aisément la tristesse de tous les membres. Perdre un collègue et ami si jeune, avec tant de projets encore dans les cartons, est sûrement très difficile. Je m'associe à votre peine et je me demande pourquoi cette nouvelle me tape autant dans les tripes alors que je ne l'ai jamais rencontré.

Lecteur assidu de CPC et CPC:HW depuis une dizaine d'années, ancien lecteur de Joystick, le nom de Lord Casque Noir résonne dans mes souvenirs associé à tant de textes drôles, idiots et néanmoins sérieusement engagés. Et puis il y a les vidéos d'époque.

Quand je repense à tout le travail abattu pendant quinze ans, toutes les difficultés brillamment écartées, je trouve injuste qu'il soit parti maintenant. Savoir que Casque ne pourra jamais voir toutes les évolutions futures de Presse Non-Stop, particulièrement cette année avec un retour au mensuel pour CanardPC, est un crêve-coeur. Et que dire de la poursuite de vos histoires respectives sans pouvoir les partager avec lui ... Je n'évoque pas les aspects personnels de sa vie, mais je suppose que sa famille est tout aussi effondrée. Sincères condoléances à toutes et à tous.

Savoir rétrospectivement que son article du numéro 380 était le dernier, son chant du cygne, m'a assomé ce matin. Dire qu'il l'a rédigé deux ou trois semaines avant sa mort, alors qu'il devait savoir que la fin approchait, c'est fou de dignité face à la faucheuse.

J'avais prévu de me coucher tôt ce soir. Mais le meilleur hommage que je puisse lui rendre est finalement de passer ma soirée à me replonger dans ses vieux articles. Merci à Lord Casque Noir pour l'héritage laissé aussi bien en textes qu'en concepts d'une certaine presse JV.

----------


## Aristote

Quelle triste nouvelle !

Je lisais Joystick à la fin des années 90 durant mon adolescence. Je me passionnais alors pour les jeux vidéo qui vivaient une révolution. Tout allait très vite, et tout était à découvrir. De nouveaux gameplay, de nouveaux graphismes permis par ces quelques Mhz glanés sur le dernier processeur en date… Chaque mois c'était le plaisir de recevoir dans la boîte aux lettres ce mirifique magazine qui allait tout me dire sur les nouvelles et prochaines sorties ; le pauvre internet d'alors peinait à renseigner. Et puis on communiquait aux potes ce qu'on avait lu et qui allait être super. LE jeu qu'il faudrait jouer dans les mois à venir ! On rêvait de jouer à ces futurs hits et pour prendre notre mal en patience il y avait le CD à l'interface chiadé, des permis de gifler, Balunga, et autres ! D'ailleurs en regardant ces vidéos, on essayait de mettre des visages sur les rédacteurs dont les aventures nous étaient comptés dans les suppléments, parce que quelque part Ta Race, Ackboo, Fishbone, Wanda (etc.) c'était un peu nos idoles. C'était aussi l'époque du : « le prof est absent, on va chez moi faire une partie de Worms ? » ou encore des parties locales dans les cybercafés…

Quand j'ai lu que Lord Casque noir était décédé, j'ai repensé à tout ça, à tous ces moments de plaisirs eux même intriqués dans d'autres souvenirs tellement ils ont une place importante dans mon adolescence. Son simple nom a suffit a évoqué toute une histoire ; son décès enterre une époque que je savais révolue, mais dont je gardais secrètement espoir de revivre les émotions.

Adieu donc Lord, et adieu joyeux moments.


En mémoire, je vais aller regarder une nouvelle fois son flot dans la Balunga. Et puis peut être que si d'autres en font autant, ce sera à nouveau le tube de l'été !

----------


## Whiskey

Triste nouvelle, condoléances à la famille.  ::cry::

----------


## Lego25000

> Micro News, décembre 1989... les premiers papiers signés de Casque.
> 
> http://download.abandonware.org/maga...Page%20092.jpg
> http://download.abandonware.org/maga...Page%20093.jpg


Toutes mes condoléances.

MICRONEWS...Je souris tout de même en me rendant compte que c'est grâce ou à cause de lui que j'avais acheté une NEC SUPERGRAFX en import super cher et donc GUNHED avec. 

J'avais donc 15 ans et lui la vingtaine à l'époque. Cette bande là nous avait déjà donné l'envie de lancer un fanzine JV à l'époque, en 1989, fanzine qui ne dépassera pas le premier numéro, bien entendu :-).

----------


## -=dolido=-

Un peu à la bourre, condoléances . 

49 ans, c'est vraiment trop tôt, beaucoup trop tôt ...

----------


## O^o

J'ai 56 balais, une vie de JV (entre autres), et le plaisir d'avoir toujours fait partie de cette famille d'allumés, avec supplément d'intelligence, merci.

Ah, et j'ai un cancer aussi.

A bientôt Casque, Seb, et tous les autres.

----------


## Kesitem

Purée, c'est triste  ::'(: 

Comme beaucoup d'autres ici, c'est un journaliste que j'ai aimé lire depuis Joystick.
Ça fait un vide.

Toutes mes condoléances à ses proches.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je suis tombé sur certains tweet vraiment odieux envers Casque noir, ca fait vraiment chier de lire des trucs comme ca putain  ::sad::

----------


## ignome

Pfff, c'est aussi triste qu'injuste, et ça l'est tellement  ::'(: 
Sincères condoléances à tous ses proches, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui tout simplement se sentaient proches.
(Saloperie de maladie, et courage à tous ceux qui en souffrent aujourd'hui)

----------


## salakis

> Je suis tombé sur certains tweet vraiment odieux envers Casque noir, ca fait vraiment chier de lire des trucs comme ca putain


Surement la jalousie de savoir qu'ils n'auront pas autant de gens pour regretter leur disparition  ::trollface::

----------


## corentintilde

Sincères condoléances.  ::sad::

----------


## Calys

> Je suis tombé sur certains tweet vraiment odieux envers Casque noir, ca fait vraiment chier de lire des trucs comme ca putain


Heureuselent il y en a des bien aussi :




Et moi qui pensais que c'était un running gag du forum le fait que Marc Levy lisait Canard PC  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et moi qui pensais que c'était un running gag du forum le fait que Marc Levy lisait Canard PC


Il a même fait un édito !

----------


## ignome

J'ai lu et suivi Joystick et Lord Casque Noir quand j'étais jeune, dans les débuts du mag je crois, mais j'ai pas pu suivre tout du long (ce que je regrette et regrettais déjà à l'époque), donc à ma grande honte, certaines histoires évoquées ici me sont inconnues : quelqu'un pourrait-il me/nous raconter cette histoire de 19.5 ? Ou comment il s'est retrouvé dans un journal du hard ?

----------


## salakis

> Il a même fait un édito !


HEIN? LE LIEN! VITE  :Vibre:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> cette histoire de 19.5 ?


C'était un _running gag_ sur la taille de sa... de son... enfin, bref. Illustré notamment dans diverses mini-aventures dessinées par Dider Couly à la grande époque de Joy (je m'en rappelle notamment une avec une fée, j'espère que j'ai toujours ce numéro quelque part). Je ne sais pas si ça s'est poursuivi pendant les premiers temps de Canard PC, que je ne lis que depuis les années 2010. Je ne sais pas non plus exactement où/quand/comment ça avait commencé, peut-être que quelqu'un pourra donner davantage de détails ?

----------


## ignome

Hehe, je me disais bien ! Faudra que je fouille chez mes parents, il doit bien me rester quelques joystick de ma jeunesse, si ça se trouve j'ai juste oublié (ou à l'époque j'étais trop jeune pour m'être vraiment arrêté là dessus, c'est possible j'avais même pas de poils :-p)
Merci pour ta réponse  ::):  !

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai 56 balais, une vie de JV (entre autres), et le plaisir d'avoir toujours fait partie de cette famille d'allumés, avec supplément d'intelligence, merci.
> 
> Ah, et j'ai un cancer aussi.
> 
> A bientôt Casque, Seb, et tous les autres.


Wow, bon courage mec :/

@Zapp : Ah bon? perso je n'ai vu que des tweet gentils... Faut croire que j'ai une TL de bisounours..

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Wow, bon courage mec :/
> 
> @Zapp : Ah bon? perso je n'ai vu que des tweet gentils... Faut croire que j'ai une TL de bisounours..


Ce n'était pas dans ma TL, mais un lien sur un forum, en provenance d'un """journaliste"""" qui fait des piges sur un site jeux videos, et qui n'a jamais apprécié le ton et le positionnement de CPC (vu que lui préfère être très copain avec les éditeurs)

----------


## Klamp

Hello à tous.

Alors comme bon nombres de Canards, j'ai ma petite histoire, celle qui relie Casque au reste de la communauté.

Début des années 1990, je lis Joystick en douce en étude, alors que je suis au collège et qu'on est fliqués par un surveillant zélé mais un peu bigleux. Fin des années 1990, je suis à la fac, je suis retombé sur le mag et j'ai adoré. Plus besoin de se cacher, on perd l'enfance mais on se marre toujours autant. Comme tout le monde, j'ai continué jusqu'en 2003... Avec un pote, on était tellement dég de les voir quitter le navire. On les lisait tous les mois, on se marrait, on parlait au boulot des articles qui nous avaient plu, des remarques qu'on trouvait too much...

Mais lorsqu'au beau milieu de l'été 2003, sans Twitter ou FB, on apprenait grâce à Gamekult, qui les soutenait par le biais de leur forum, que "les anciens de Joystick" allaient relancer un nouveau mag, on était dingues. Console ou pas ? Quel format ? Qui allait être de la partie ? Et puis la date de sortie prévue était donnée, ce serait novembre. On n'attendait pas un nouveau mag, on attendait nos potes, les gars qui nous faisaient marrer, on attendait de retrouver ces cinq années de marrade et d'intelligence sous couvert de jeu vidéo. On attendait plus la sortie d'un nouveau magazine papier que le prochain Star Wars.

Canard PC n°1. Début novembre. Couverture toute moche, sur un PES quelconque. Acheté au kiosque de l'hôpital de Pontoise. J'y allais pour faire la première échographie de mon premier enfant. Jérôme Darnaudet y était rédacteur en chef, présentait la direction qu'allait suivre le mag pendant 15 ans. Ça finissait par une blague qui rappelait qui c'était les patrons. Et malgré l'argent facile, malgré le poids des gros journaux, ces gars là nous disaient qu'on pouvait continuer à se marrer avec eux.

Après plein de mômes, plein de jeux, 380 magazines lus et une collection qui prend toujours un peu plus de place, je viens de perdre, en même temps que beaucoup de gens ici, un sacré gros morceau de ma jeunesse.

J'ai vendu le jeu de Seb, j'ai collectionné le mag de Casque, j'ai ballotté la Balunga d'un disque dur à un autre, ma vie de joueur est lié à ces gars là, et ça fait vraiment mal de voir des gens qui vous marquent par leurs actions et leurs écrits disparaître de votre vie.

Longue vie à CPC et à sa communauté, que vous soyez marqués à l'avenir comme nous l'avons été par le passé !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Condoléances à la famille et à tous ceux qui l'aimaient  ::cry::

----------


## dutilleul

Caaaaaasque  ::'(: 

Presque 10 jours qu'on attend dans le spawn, et tu ne réapparais toujours paaaaaaas  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 
Tu ne vas pas nous faire ça ?  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 

Et les reliures ?  ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## Klavor

"Il y a quelque chose de plus fort que la mort, c'est la présence des absents dans la mémoire des vivants."
 - Jean d'Ormesson

Adieu Casque Noir, tes textes resteront à jamais dans nos mémoires.

----------


## grammaton

> La société Presse Non-stop a l’immense tristesse de vous faire part de la disparition de son co-fondateur et directeur Jérôme Darnaudet, qui signait ses articles « Lord Casque noir ». Décédé lundi 7 mai après un très long combat contre la maladie, il a été inhumé dans l’intimité familiale à Bédéchan, dans le département du Gers.
> Les rédactions de _Canard PC_ et _Canard PC Hardware_ s’associent à la douleur de sa famille et de ses proches. Nous avons perdu plus qu’un directeur : un ami et un camarade, indissociable des 15 ans d’aventures de nos journaux. 
> 
> Son décès étant survenu après le bouclage du numéro actuel, un hommage lui sera rendu dans les pages de _Canard PC_ n°382 (en vente le 1er juin) et _Canard PC Hardware_ n°37 (en vente le 26 juin).


Mes pensées à la famille et aux proches... qu'ils sachent que Lord Casque Noir était apprécié pour sa plume de qualité !

----------


## ducon

> Il a même fait un édito !


Marc Levy ? Ça ne me dit rien du tout. Tu ne confonds pas avec Laurent Gaudé ?  :Cell:

----------


## grammaton

NB : "nous a quittés" pour l'orthographe du titre.

----------


## salakis

> Marc Levy ? Ça ne me dit rien du tout. Tu ne confonds pas avec Laurent Gaudé ?


Bof, c'est le meme style d'ecriture  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Hehe, je me disais bien ! Faudra que je fouille chez mes parents, il doit bien me rester quelques joystick de ma jeunesse, si ça se trouve j'ai juste oublié (ou à l'époque j'étais trop jeune pour m'être vraiment arrêté là dessus, c'est possible j'avais même pas de poils :-p)
> Merci pour ta réponse  !


C'était dans le booklet de soluces, Cooly y dessinait des petites histoires. J'ai plus la date en tête, mais je suis à peu près sûr que c'est un numéro de décembre ou janvier, à partir de 1998.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Marc Levy ? Ça ne me dit rien du tout. Tu ne confonds pas avec Laurent Gaudé ?


Je pense aussi. Mais Marc Levy est un lecteur du magazine de longue date, il parle parfois du mag' dans ses interviews.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu que j'ai jeté une partie de mes CPC je ne pourrais pas vous donner le numéro. Mais je suis certain que c'est lui.
Il s'est mis à lire CPC car son fils lisait le mag.

----------


## boris02

Je n'écris jamais, je poste juste pour vous présenter mes condoléances pour un gars qui m'aura bien fait rire, et que j'aurais toujours eu plaisir à lire.
 ::cry::

----------


## Exekias

20 ans que je le lisais. Putain 20 ans  ::'(:

----------


## Narm

> C'était dans le booklet de soluces, Cooly y dessinait des petites histoires. J'ai plus la date en tête, mais je suis à peu près sûr que c'est un numéro de décembre ou janvier, à partir de 1998.


Nop il me semble c'était suite à une news débile indiquant que la taille moyenne était de 19. Et on voit un dessin de casque sortir "19,5 !  Sans forcer" en se mesurant l'engin.
Ah bon, ce n'est que 12,9 sur ladite image :

----------


## Nannig

Je n'écris pas souvent mais comme beaucoup ici Joystick a accompagné ma jeunesse et j'ai poursuivi avec Canard PC, d'un peu plus loin car je joue moins, mais toujours présent néanmoins.  C'est bizarre d'être aussi ému pour quelqu'un qu'on ne connait finalement pas, et en même temps c'est chouette de se dire que c'est une partie de notre vie. Pas la plus importante, pas la plus visible, pas forcément la plus marquante, mais une vraie tranche de vie qu'il est agréable de revivre à travers les souvenirs de chacun.
Toutes mes condoléances à l'équipe.

----------


## Jawa24

Merci Jérôme. Merci d’avoir écrit tant de lignes ou je me suis poilé dans le Joystick de mon enfance mensuel. Merci pour tout

----------


## Mandow

Mes condoléances, c'est un coup dur  ::sad:: 

Et merci Casque Noir.

----------


## ignome

> C'était dans le booklet de soluces, Cooly y dessinait des petites histoires. J'ai plus la date en tête, mais je suis à peu près sûr que c'est un numéro de décembre ou janvier, à partir de 1998.


Bon tout s'explique, ça fait partie de la période pendant laquelle j'avais plus le mag  ::'(:  (rien que pour ça, une période de ténèbres indescriptible ;-) ).

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Mes sincères condoléances à sa famille et ses proches, ainsi qu'à la Rédaction.

Ce n'est qu'un au revoir, Lord Casque Noir.

*Balunga* et *Slipman* forever.

----------


## Z-4195

> C'était dans le booklet de soluces, Cooly y dessinait des petites histoires. J'ai plus la date en tête, mais je suis à peu près sûr que c'est un numéro de décembre ou janvier, à partir de 1998.


Bonjour, si Couly ne s'y oppose pas (je les retirerai s'il le demande) voici les histoires compilées par je ne sais plus qui mais que je garde au chaud :

----------


## yarkagone

::'(:

----------


## aardvark

Tristesse level 19.5 ...

La vie s'écoule tranquillement, les idoles qui font partie de votre vie, de votre vécu, de votre enfance, qui faisaient que lire un magazine bourré d'idioties et de journalisme total était un plaisir absolu attendu pendant de longues semaines à chaque fois, semblent immortelles .... et boum, on fini la journée abattu, et cette part de notre jeunesse vient de prendre un terrible coup.

Au bord des larmes comme nombre d'entre vous, je n'ai connu Casque qu'à travers ses fantastiques textes, mais c'était vraiment ce grand frère, cet oncle qui nous a accompagné pendant un doux bout de notre vie qui est parti.

Grosses pensées à tous.

 ::cry::

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Dans le numéro 380, son papier "le coin du feu" m'a fait rire et du coup je me suis dit que c'était dommage tout de même qu'il ne lâche pas un texte de temps en temps pour notre plaisir.
Ben c'est foutu.
Vos témoignages; pour ceux qui l'ont côtoyé, disent que c'était un gars bien, du coup la mort s'est servie deux fois... la vorace.

Mes sincères condoléances à la famille et au journal et... à nous mêmes.

----------


## Erlikhan

Ah non pas Lord Casque Noir !!    ::(:   ::'(:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> ...


Merci. C'est des chouettes souvenirs.

----------


## gnak

Sincères condoléances à tous ses proches. J'ai vieilli avec ses mots, on avait quasiment le même âge, ça fout le cafard.

----------


## Cedski

Hé bien merdum..... Comme beaucoup, 20 ans que je le lis, depuis Joystick, on lit "Au coin du feu" dans le 380, on se poile, on se dit "cool il est de retour"... :s

Merci pour tout ces textes, et toutes ces années de bonnes lectures, en tout cas.... :-)

----------


## Ganesh

Je rajoute mon nom à la liste des gens touchés par la triste nouvelle...
 ::sad::

----------


## olivk

Simplement pour exprimer à mon tour ma tristesse de voir partir quelqu'un qui est présent dans ma vie depuis 25 ans à travers ses articles.
ça fait vraiment chier.
 ::'(:

----------


## DjiGe

Fidèle anonyme, je me joins à tous avec une boule dans la gorge pour présenter mes condoléances à sa famille et à ses proches. Je ne peux que souhaiter longue vie à toutes ses initiatives.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Woh la nouvelle m'avait échappée...

Je m'associe aux voeux de condoléances dit par tout le monde. Lord Casque Noir reste pour moi associé à Joystick et au début de CPC et c'était toujours un plaisir de le lire. Dans le "au coin du jeu" du dernier numéro, il m'a refait bien rire.

Je ne pensais pas que ce serait la dernière fois.

----------


## Elemorej

Je viens de voir et comme de nombreuse personne ici je sui peiné d'entendre ca.
Toutes mes condoléance à la famille et à la rédaction!

----------


## Gloob

::'(:

----------


## Judybrea

> Hello à tous.
> 
> Alors comme bon nombres de Canards, j'ai ma petite histoire, celle qui relie Casque au reste de la communauté.
> 
> Début des années 1990, je lis Joystick en douce en étude, alors que je suis au collège et qu'on est fliqués par un surveillant zélé mais un peu bigleux. Fin des années 1990, je suis à la fac, je suis retombé sur le mag et j'ai adoré. Plus besoin de se cacher, on perd l'enfance mais on se marre toujours autant. Comme tout le monde, j'ai continué jusqu'en 2003... Avec un pote, on était tellement dég de les voir quitter le navire. On les lisait tous les mois, on se marrait, on parlait au boulot des articles qui nous avaient plu, des remarques qu'on trouvait too much...
> 
> Mais lorsqu'au beau milieu de l'été 2003, sans Twitter ou FB, on apprenait grâce à Gamekult, qui les soutenait par le biais de leur forum, que "les anciens de Joystick" allaient relancer un nouveau mag, on était dingues. Console ou pas ? Quel format ? Qui allait être de la partie ? Et puis la date de sortie prévue était donnée, ce serait novembre. On n'attendait pas un nouveau mag, on attendait nos potes, les gars qui nous faisaient marrer, on attendait de retrouver ces cinq années de marrade et d'intelligence sous couvert de jeu vidéo. On attendait plus la sortie d'un nouveau magazine papier que le prochain Star Wars.
> 
> Canard PC n°1. Début novembre. Couverture toute moche, sur un PES quelconque. Acheté au kiosque de l'hôpital de Pontoise. J'y allais pour faire la première échographie de mon premier enfant. Jérôme Darnaudet y était rédacteur en chef, présentait la direction qu'allait suivre le mag pendant 15 ans. Ça finissait par une blague qui rappelait qui c'était les patrons. Et malgré l'argent facile, malgré le poids des gros journaux, ces gars là nous disaient qu'on pouvait continuer à se marrer avec eux.
> ...


Un peu la même pour moi. J'ai découvert Joystick quand je m'emmerdais à la fac de bio en 97-98. L'un des documentalistes de la BU devait être lecteur de Joy, et y'avait toujours les numéros du mois d'avant qui étaient mis à dispo. J'ai passé des heures à me marrer comme un bossu en essayant de pas faire de bruit dans la BU... C'était le début d'une longue histoire de copinage. Ouais, on avait l'impression de lire des potes. Et déjà ça donnait l'impression de faire partie d'une communauté.
Quand Joy a été vendu, j'étais dégouté. Je ne suivais pas trop l'actu JV ailleurs et c'est par hasard que je suis retombé sur un numéro de canard PC quelques mois après. Le nom m'avait attiré... Quelle surprise en l'ouvrant! Putain, je retrouvais les potes!
Bon, par la suite, la vie de famille, le boulot etc. m'ont un peu éloigné du JV et j'ai été moins assidu, mais j'ai gardé un souvenir émerveillé de ces découvertes, de ces lectures. Certains articles n'étaient presque qu'un prétexte à l'écriture. C'en était presque sociétal ou politique parfois.

Bref, ça me fout un sacré coup et je pense à la rédac actuelle, aux vieux potes de Joy... putain merde, on devient un peu plus vieux quand on apprend de telles nouvelles...

RIP Vieux Casque, 19,5 mec, pour toujours...

----------


## cosades

J'ai aussi grandi avec Joystick ... Choc  ::mellow::   :Emo:  RIP Lord...

J'en ai profité pour monter aux archives (cf. mon grenier) pour déterrer mes Joystick.

Des traces de Lord Casque Noir ont été trouvées dans le Joystick n°31 - Octobre 1992 (... 26 ans)
(Bizarre d'avoir un Joy de 294 pages (!) avec des petites annonces, des index de jeux, des codes ...)

Pour la postérité :

*// La couv :*


*// L'Edito :*


*// Son premier article (signé - tout n'était pas signé avant)*


*// Le casting de l'époque :*


Tu resteras dans les légendes Casque

----------


## Haraban

Bon sang j'avais oublié les pavés que c'était ces joy...

----------


## LeRan

Lord Casque Noir c'était le Joystick de mon enfance, le magazine drôle et intelligent avec ses airs de mauvais garçon, que j'empruntais avec un frisson aux copains du collège, moi qui étais abonné au trop sage Génération 4... Sa plume c'était la promesse qu'être adulte ça pouvait être cool, malgré tout.

Et du coup maintenant à cause de lui j'ai 40 ans et je suis mortel. Ça t'amuse ? Saloperie d'égoïste.

Faiche.

 ::cry::

----------


## sylvainpva

> Lord Casque Noir c'était le Joystick de mon enfance, le magazine drôle et intelligent avec ses airs de mauvais garçon, que j'empruntais avec un frisson aux copains du collège, moi qui étais abonné au trop sage Génération 4... Sa plume c'était la promesse qu'être adulte ça pouvait être cool, malgré tout.
> 
> Et du coup maintenant à cause de lui j'ai 40 ans et je suis mortel. Ça t'amuse ? Saloperie d'égoïste.
> 
> Faiche.


j'ai à peu près la même histoire, ayant connu tout un tas de mag papier depuis la fin des années 80 avec une prédilection toute particulière pour le ton décalé qu'avaient Joy puis CPC... un Casque Noir parti trop tôt  ::(:

----------


## Goji

_Life's a bitch._
- Lemmy K.

----------


## Loulou le relou

Perso et très sérieusement, je me souviens très bien de ce que je faisais le mercredi 3 Décembre 2003, où et quand j'ai acheté le numéro 2 de Canard PC, sa couv avec _Lock on, le simulateur de haut vol_. L'édito de la rédaction, alors bicéphale, m'a convaincu d'acheter les 379 suivants. Et je ne peux m'empêcher de vous retranscrire cet acte de foi :

_" On aurait pu dépenser trois trillions d'eurobrouzoufs en campagnes de publicité pour être affichés partout et convaincre qu'on était les plus beaux, mais ... Non, en fait on n'aurait pas pu : notre budget "Publicité et promotion" a la taille d'un carambar. Donc si vous avez vu la couverture de Canard PC sur le cul d'un bus, c'est que quelqu'un l'avait collée là avec son chewing-gum. Aidez-nous, faites pareil. "_


Donc Bravo et Merci Jérôme.

Condoléances à toute sa famille et à toute l'équipe.

----------


## dredd

J'ai appris ça par hasard hier matin. Ça m'a foutu un coup.

J'étais lecteur presque assidu de Joypad  puis, occasionnel, car fauché, de Joystick après avoir glissé du côté PC avec le début de mes études en informatique (97). J'ai encore tous les numéros aussi bien de pad que de stick. Évidemment quand CPC s'est lancé, j'étais là aussi. 

Depuis hier, j'ai l'impression d'avoir envie vieilli un peu...

Condoléances aux proches et à tous ceux que Lord a pu toucher par ses mots.

----------


## cosades

A propos, un podcast Joystick est né ce jour, géré par ZQSD.

_"Pour le premier numéro de "Joystick, le podcast", on reçoit rien de moins que les frères Laurent et Michael Sarfati, alias Monsieur Pomme de Terre et Gana.
(...) Le générique est une version remixée du Gentil Poulet de Jérôme "Lord Casque Noir" Darnaudet. Nous la diffusons avec l'aimable autorisation de ses collègues et amis. Ce premier numéro est dédié à sa mémoire."_

>http://feeds.soundcloud.com/stream/4...re-et-gana.mp3
>https://itunes.apple.com/fr/podcast/...t/id1386134314
(Source: https://www.facebook.com/Joystickmag...83018165087720)

----------


## nini0196

Putain je viens de tomber sur la news... J'arrive donc en courant jusqu'ici, la larme à l'oeil, le coeur pincé, je récupère mon souffle et ramasse mon dentier de vieux lecteur des premières heures pour vous présenter à vous toute l'équipe (et aussi à sa famille que je ne connais pas) mes sincères condoléances. Et aussi pour dire "au revoir et merci pour tout" à feu Lord Casque Noir.

----------


## Sim's

> A propos, un podcast Joystick est né ce jour, géré par ZQSD.
> 
> _"Pour le premier numéro de "Joystick, le podcast", on reçoit rien de moins que les frères Laurent et Michael Sarfati, alias Monsieur Pomme de Terre et Gana.
> (...) Le générique est une version remixée du Gentil Poulet de Jérôme "Lord Casque Noir" Darnaudet. Nous la diffusons avec l'aimable autorisation de ses collègues et amis. Ce premier numéro est dédié à sa mémoire."_
> 
> >http://feeds.soundcloud.com/stream/4...re-et-gana.mp3
> >https://itunes.apple.com/fr/podcast/...t/id1386134314
> (Source: https://www.facebook.com/Joystickmag...83018165087720)


Je conseille de passer le mp3 dans audacity avec un effet niveleur.  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh putain de merde ! Je viens de voir ce topic, et ça m'attriste au plus haut point  ::cry:: 

De Joystick à CPC, c'est vraiment un pan de ma passion qui s'effondre...

Très sincères condoléances à tous les siens.  ::sad::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> A propos, un podcast Joystick est né ce jour, géré par ZQSD.





> Je conseille de passer le mp3 dans audacity avec un effet niveleur.


Le 'leveller' n'a pas suffit, il m'a fallu plusieurs passes de 'limiter' + 'normalize' pour que les voix soient audibles sans que les rires m'explosent les tympans... 

Mais très sympa l'hommage à Casque en pré-générique.

----------


## Shurin

Je viens de tomber sur ce topic et ça m'a fait un choc, on réalise alors à quel point vous suivre pendant des années peut créer des "liens" qu'on ne soupçonne pas...
Condoléances à la famille et à vous.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je trouve difficilement les mots pour exprimer mes sentiments ... Mais à défaut :

----------


## Ichtyor

Mes condoléances à toute la famille ainsi qu'à tous ses proches, collègues et amis.

Je me rappelle de l'époque de Micronews et de Joystick.

RIP.

----------


## Camui

Un Grand de la presse du Jeu Vidéo s'en est allé...

Sincères condoléances et courage à sa famille et à Canard PC.

----------


## Grandspacien

::cry::  Putain de maladie... Sincères condoléances

Resquiat in pace, Casque noir

----------


## franzoar

Ok, le personnage ne se prenait pas au sérieux ( entre les aventures de Slipman et 19.5 ...  ::P:  )
Mais l'homme a sérieusement apporté de la qualité et sa passion à la presse vidéoludique française, et indirectement, au secteur des jeux vidéos dans son ensemble.

En nous quittant, tu nous laisses une douleur ... surpuissante  ::'(:

----------


## Catel

Hommage à Casque aussi dans l'Emission GK.

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi écrire. Comme beaucoup ici, cette nouvelle me replonge à l'aube de mon adolescence. Casque Noir, parmi d'autres, c'était avant tout un pseudo mystérieux dont le quotidien m'apparaissait tellement excitant. 

A vrai dire, et c'est toujours un peu le cas aujourd'hui, je vivais la majeure partie de ma passion par procuration, à travers vos yeux et surtout votre plume. Je lisais et relisais sans cesse les articles des magazines que j'achetais par 10aine. Je gardais toujours au pied de mon lit mes numéros favoris. Je vibrais d’excitation à la lecture des previews de jeux auxquels je ne jouerais jamais, je partageais votre enthousiasme et vos déceptions mois après mois et tout cela mis bout à bout racontait une histoire. La votre et la mienne d'une certaine façon.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai bien du mal à avaler cette nouvelle. Etrange émotion que celle-ci pour quelqu'un que je connaissais pas mais qui était si proche. 

Depuis un certain temps maintenant, ses rares interventions dans le mag étaient également la promesse d'un moment particulier, presque intime. Un plaisir nostalgique et fugace.

Je ne sais pas quoi dire mais j'espère que des gamins vous lisent aujourd'hui et que vous les faites rêver comme Casque a su le faire avec nous en son temps.

Vraiment, bon courage à tous.  ::cry:: 

Bordel.

----------


## Paupiette

Tristesse...
Sincères condoléances.  ::'(:

----------


## khysuije

Que dire,  a part putain et je n'ai pas envie de reprendre 2 fois des moules

----------


## RustineMan

Comme beaucoup de canards, j'ai découvert Casque à l'époque bénie de Joystick. J'ai été ravi de le retrouver lors de la création de Canard PC. Sa disparation me touche.

En ce beau jour du 19/5, je pense à lui et le remercie pour tous ces bons moments.

----------


## Derinox

Mes plus sincères condoléances à sa famille, toute l'équipe CPC et les anciens de Joystick. Lord...  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme112

> Hommage à Casque aussi dans l'Emission GK.


Tu parles de la phrase qu'on voit une demi-seconde en début de vidéo ? C'est pas ce qu'on appelle un hommage  ::P:  Ou alors j'ai raté un truc mais il me semble pas qu'ils en aient parlé pendant l'émission.

----------


## kilfou

L'enregistrement a été fait avant, y a que l'accroche qui a été enregistrée après.
Je pense qu'il faut laisser un peu de temps pour digérer ça..

----------


## Azael

Quelle tristesse, c'est bien vrai que les meilleurs partent les premiers.
De joystick à Canard PC ce fut que du bonheur. Merci pour tout.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Condoléances à la famille et à tout ses collègues. On perd un très grand.

----------


## dway

Rhaaaaaaa putain  ::cry:: 
Lord Casque Noir est parti, Vive Lord Casque Noir !

----------


## MrCalamar

Condoléances à toute la famille, et aux membres de la rédaction, c'est moche de partir à cet âge  ::'(:

----------


## Lanoire

Je suis un ancien : j'ai commencé le JV avec Pong sur des consoles analogique et je ne suis pas très actifs sur les forums, mais je suis la presse vidéoludique depuis Hebdogiciel, Tilt, et Joystick... 
Je tenais a exprimer ma peine que j'ai aujourd’hui car la famille du jeu vidéo est dévastée car elle vient de perdre sa plus grande plume. 

Condoléances à toute sa famille et à toute l'équipe.
Aude la Noire.

----------


## Ashraam

Sincères condoléances à la famille et à l'equipe, ça fout un coup de voir quelqu'un qui nous a apporté tant depuis de si longtemps partir ainsi.

----------


## Pandarkvador

La dernière fois que j'ai eu un tel sentiment de vide c'était à la mort de Coluche, putain de vie de merde.

Condoléance à la famille et à tout ses amis.

----------


## diziz72

Je me souviens quand j'ai acheté mon premier pc en 1996 si mes souvenirs sont bons, je l'avais acheté pour jouer aux jeux vidéos et je m'étais penchée sur les magazines qu'on pouvait trouver dans les kiosques et j'ai commencé à acheter Joystick. Et je me souviens de ce pseudo, parmi les autres, et de m'avoir permis de découvrir des jeux. Condoléances à la famille et à ses amis. Triste nouvelle.

----------


## Sby

C'est triste, plein de courage à sa famille et ses proches  ::'(:

----------


## aargh27

J'ai dû écrire 10 post depuis que je suis inscrit, mais là... Casque, c'est une bonne partie de mon enfance, un type qu'on a lu à Joystick et que l'on était heureux de savoir chapeauter CanardPC. C'est Slipman et 19,5 !  Quelle tristesse !!!  ::cry::  Condoléances à proches et à ses amis...

----------


## Oxyaxion

Bonsoir,

En tant lecteur et abonné au magasine Joystick vers la fin des années 90 jusqu'au début 00'

Je prends le temps de m'inscrire sur ce forum, ayant appris avec une tristesse réelle le décès de M. Darnaudet Jérôme, alias Lord Casque Noir.

Je me rappelle encore pour ma passion pour ce magazine.
Ce ton décalé omniprésent, l'épaisseur du papier, la qualité réelle du contenue, les news en vracs, le fantastique courrier des lecteurs, la mise en page bordelique mais sympathique, les BD de pinguns nourrit au chipset, des tests de jeux écris sur la banquette arrière d'un taxi parisien au retour d'une soirée, des previews de Medal Of Honor écrite devant love story, ce mensuel, c'était n'importe quoi sur fond de passion de jeu vidéo et de matos PC ..
Il n'était pas rare que je le relise de fond en comble plusieurs fois dans le mois, pour être sur de ne rien rater tant le contenu était riche.

Puis arriva un rachat et changement d'équipe et le style différa clairement ... le magazine me lassa, internet perça également ... une époque passa ...

Apprendre son décès (si jeune ...) m'a vraiment fait regarder dans le retro si je puis dire, et l'époque ou je lisais ce fantastique magasine ... (j'ai un peu laissé tombé les jeux vidéo depuis, hormis quelques rares titres d'ici de là ... mais pas l'IT)

Mes condoléances à toute sa famille et ses proches .... je ne saurai trouver d'autres mots mais mes pensées vont vers vous à cet instant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pour ceux qui y ont accès, bel hommage de la rédaction dans l'édito du prochain numéro.

https://www.canardpc.com/#numerosuivant

----------


## KophiL

Moche.  :Emo: 

Pensées sincères pour sa famille, ses amis, ses collaborateurs.

----------


## tango4

Comme beaucoup ici, je ne poste pas beaucoup sur ce forum, mais cette fois le choc a été vraiment rude.
Casque est un nom que je suivais également depuis l'époque Joystick. Et c'est tout le souci avec ce genre de canards... Vous êtes d'un côté très discrets et pour autant on peut avoir la sensation que vous faites partie de notre famille. Et quand un truc horrible comme ça arrive, j'ai l'impression de perdre quelqu'un que je connaissais, sans pourtant lui avoir parlé ou vu une seule fois de ma vie . En tout cas il part en laissant un bel héritage. Jérôme, le fait qu'une presse JV de qualité ait pu survivre te doit probablement beaucoup.
À ta famille, tes collègues toutes mes condoléances.
À toi, un simple merci pour tout. Les mots me manquent.

----------


## Bouyi

J'avais complètement raté cette triste nouvelle que je ne découvre que maintenant...  ::sad:: 
Comme beaucoup, je "connaissais" Casque Noir depuis Joy.

Sincères condoléances.

----------


## Eedgy

Comme beaucoup, je poste très peu, mais je ressens le besoin d'exprimer ici ma tristesse et de présenter toutes mes condoléances à tous les proches de Casque Noir.
Beaucoup l'ont dit, j'ai quelque part l'impression de perdre quelqu'un qui a fait un peu partie de mon quotidien au fil des années. Et qui m'a apporté, tant par ses écrits que par sa volonté d'une presse libre et autres combats.

Merci à lui pour son œuvre, son humour et ses combats, et encore une fois courage à ses proches.

----------


## Cadiax

::'(:

----------


## von_yaourt

Bel hommage collectif des rédacteurs de Canard PC à travers les âges : https://www.canardpc.com/382/adieu-lord-casque-noir

J'ai beau n'avoir rencontré que très furtivement Casque, j'ai (re)versé une larme.

----------


## salakis

J'ai chialé, comme une merde, en plein open space, en lisant les hommages de la redac.

Putain il va nous manquer...

----------


## hawksmoore

plusieurs jours après avoir appris la nouvelle j'ai toujours du mal à encaisser. je suis l'équipe depuis les années 90, c'était ma balise en pleine démocratisation du PC et des jeux vidéos. Du coup, casque et la team CPC c'est un peu comme des vieux potes au niveau de l'affect. maintenant je suis triste, genre vraiment triste. 
mes plus chères condoléances à la famille et aux proches.

----------


## Sashaa

Lecteur depuis l'époque de Joystick, j'ai récemment stoppé mon abonnement pour revenir à l'achat chez mon buraliste, à l'ancienne.
Bon c'est vrai, parfois j'oublie un numéro ou deux, mais je ne conçois pas de ne plus lire CPC et les élucubrations de toute la bande, alors voir Casque qui s'en va  ::'(: .
Et lire les hommages, là ... J'ai pas les mots.

----------


## Dis Camion

Que ce que je me suis marré en lisant Casque, pas plus tard que dans le dernier numéro. Je me suis dit "putain, le con, il a osé" en pouffant de rire dans le métro à la lecture de la rubrique "au coin du jeu". 
Hé oui, les cons, ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît, disait l'autre...
Sincères condoléances à la famille et à la rédac  :Emo:

----------


## Coyotitos

Lord Casque Noir, je dédie à ta mémoire ma prochaine gamelle en moto.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Bel hommage collectif des rédacteurs de Canard PC à travers les âges : https://www.canardpc.com/382/adieu-lord-casque-noir
> 
> J'ai beau n'avoir rencontré que très furtivement Casque, j'ai (re)versé une larme.


C'est l'hommage de maria kalash qui m'a le plus touché.
 ::cry::

----------


## Ezechiel

Pas d'hommage d'ackboo. Pitetre il est trop touché  :Emo: 

Extrêmement ému par les mots de la rédac.

----------


## Setzer

Pareil, j'ai un peu les yeux embués la tout de suite  :Emo:

----------


## Edmond Edantes

C'est chouette leurs écrits. J'en ai les boules...
Je classe pas, c'est une affaire de cœur. Le cœur a des ventricules pas des étages.
Les chiens ne font pas des chats, il y a un bout de lui dans chacun d'eux, c'est chouette.

----------


## Zes

Je crois me souvenir d'un vieux, vieux Joystick dans lequel figurait un florilège d'aphorismes oscillants entre la sagesse tibétaine et la débilité jouissive... c'est comme ça que je me représente l'esprit, la joyeuse philosophie que Casque Noir a apporté à la presse vidéo-ludique avec ses collègues. Il croyait en la possibilité de faire sérieusement quelque chose de léger, d'inconséquent et c'était toujours très réussit, un plaisir de découvrir de nouveaux jeux enrobés de nouvelle idioties, le combo parfait pour passer tout plein de petits moments de bonheur de la lecture de votre magasine. Alors merci mille fois pour ce que tu as apporté, pour ces sourires que tu as su créer en boucle ! 

Toutes mes condoléances les plus sincères à la famille dans laquelle j'inclus la rédaction de CanardPC.

Je me souviendrai toujours de "Un trou noir c'est troublant" et "La vie est un jeu auquel on ne peut ni gagner, ni faire match nul, mais il est interdit d'arrêter d'y jouer" qui, je le pense correspondait énormément à l'humour de Casque.

RIP créateur de sourires.

----------


## Came Yon

Quelle tristesse. 

Sans savoir pourquoi, j'ai jamais lu Joystick. Vers 17-18 ans, en cité U, un copain me montre un magazine qu'un autre lui a filé. C'est quoi ce truc en papier recyclé qui laisse des traces sur les doigts? Jamais je me mouche là dedans!
"Nan mais lis c'est rigolo". Et ce fut rigolo.
Les trois années qui ont suivies, étudiants fauchés on achetait le magazine à tour de rôle et on passait à 4 ou 5 dessus.
De cette insouciante époque il ne me reste que CPC. 
Alors apprendre la disparition de l'un des rédacteurs ça fait très mal au cœur  ::cry:: .

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Je trouve toujours un peu bizarre d'envoyer un RIP ou n'importe quoi de ce genre par internet, qui plus est à propos de quelqu'un qu'on a jamais croisé en chair et en os  ... y a pas à chier : il manque toujours un petit truc. 
Mais cette page d'hommages ... c'est vraiment quelque chose !

Je me souviens que mon premier Joystick je l'avais acheté un peu après que le premier PC en capacité de faire tourner des jeux récents arrive à la maison. Mon frère avait eu du flair et acheté Half-Life et moi c'était Gangsters (non mais, en plus, j'aime encore beaucoup ce jeu ... je l'ai même racheté sur GOG récemment et j'ai pas décroché pendant des heures) ... mais finalement c'est moi qui ai ravalé ma fierté pour finir Half-Life et j'avais dû me dire que ne faire confiance qu'au flair de mon petit frère ne nous mènerait pas bien loin : alors on a acheté Joystick. En plus ça permettait de changer de screensaver, je me souviens encore de celui qui simulait un feu d'artifice, bruit compris, et qui se lançait pendant qu'on mangeait la soupe ce qui faisait dresser les oreilles de ma mère à chaque fois. Bien plus tard on se la jouait prophétiquement sneaky et un pote avait réussi à nous sortir une de ces énormes boîtes en carton de l'époque à travers un portique Auchan : c'était Deus Ex. Et là ! c'était grâce à un article de Joystick (peut-être même juste une preview ?). Mon frère, lui, il était tenté par Daïkatana. Non ça c'est faux, mais bizarrement, c'est certainement un des articles dont je me souviens le mieux !

Enfin voila ... ça fait drôle, outre celui de Lord Casque Noir, relire des noms pas croisés depuis bien longtemps comme Fishbone ou entendre ceux de Monsieur Pomme de Terre et Gana, même si j'arriverai jamais à les relier à des articles précis, je suis manifestement trop écolo et pas assez fétichiste de la presse pour ça -et je vois ô combien j'ai tort depuis quelques jours !-, ça ne me renvoie qu'à de bons souvenirs. C'est vrai que ce serait un peu dommage de les garder juste pour moi en ce moment.

Donc voila ... je restitue plein de bonnes vibrations à ceux qui restent, et même aux autres si ils ont l'occasion de percevoir tous ces 0 et ces 1.

----------


## Haire

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours je réalise l'importance d'avoir réussi la campagne Ulule. Il a pu savoir avant de partir que tout irait bien pour ceux qui restent, que son héritage ne partira pas en fumée et que des idioties pourront encore se perpétrer et perpétuer.

Je viens de lire la page des hommages de la rédaction. C'est magnifique. J'en tire une grande inspiration. Sept ans de maladie sans que cela ne transparaisse à aucun moment. Je vais me servir de son exemple pour tenter de conserver mes idéaux et ma vision décalée alors que le temps qui passe a systématiquement tendance à les éroder. J'espère que nous serons nombreux à bénéficier de ce patrimoine.

----------


## Shurin

Superbes hommages de la rédac et des anciens, c'est con mais j'en ai chialé.
Courage à vous.

----------


## Aglaure

Mes condoléances à la famille.  :Emo:

----------


## Charal

Casque, quelle triste nouvelle  ::cry:: 
Quand j’était petit, je n’avais ni pc ni console, et c’est pendant longtemps uniquement en lisant Joystick que j’ai vécu ma passion du jeu vidéo.
Plus tard, quand j’ai enfin eu les moyens d’avoir un PC pour jouer, CanardPC était là pour reprendre le flambeau.

Merci de n’avoir rien laché pour nous permettre de continuer à rire, partager et critiquer.

Il n’ont trouvé rien d’autre là-haut que de te faire mourrir pour t'arrêter, comme quoi c’était bien toi le plus fort  :haha:

----------


## Narm

> Pareil, j'ai un peu les yeux embués la tout de suite


Pareil pour moi.  ::'(:

----------


## Eloween

Oh merde .

----------


## Ruvon

> Le ridicule ne tue pas, heureusement


J'ai raté ce qui était ridicule dans cet hommage ou les témoignages de lecteurs.

Très bel article, du rire aux larmes en quelques lignes.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Mon frère m'a appris sa disparition.
Lord Casque Noir, Joystick (le vrai), ses tests, son ton et son humour décalés, CPC. 
Merci.

----------


## Phenixy

Mince je reviens de deux semaines sans trop d'internet j'avais raté la nouvelle... Gros coup sur le crâne et grande tristesse, je lisais ses conneries depuis Joystick et CPC depuis le début, même sans le connaître personnellement ça me laisse sans voix, comme beaucoup ici. J'ai pas encore le courage de lire les hommages dans mon open space, ça fera beaucoup trop de poussières dans l'oeil...  :Emo:

----------


## skyrider

::'(: 
J'ai essaye de me souvenir depuis combien de temps Lord Casque Noir fait partie de mon univers video-ludique...
Qui se rappelle encore des PC Bower, edition Speciale Joystick, en 1997(?) ? En tout cas moi oui, puisque j'avais eu l'occasion d'echanger par mail avec Casque au sujet d'un CD defectueux...
Donc, ca remonte encore plus loin!

Je me sens vieux et seul devant mon ecran d'un seul coup...

Condoleances a sa famille, a ses amis, a la redac, et a ses lecteurs...

----------


## Abaker

Ha putain, déjà Moquette se barre et là, je m'y attendais pas à celle là. Je suis tristesse.

Toutes mes condoléances à sa famille, ses amis et à vous la rédac.  ::'(:

----------


## Mister Kp

Je viens d'apprendre la nouvelle... c'est terrible.
Je suis casque depuis l'époque Joystick, ça me fait vraiment un coup d'apprendre ça.
Condoléances à toute l'équipe.

Casque, j'espère que la fée 2018 prend bien soin de toi.

----------


## SaintSqualala

::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 

J'avais bien rigolé en lisant son Au coin du jeu sur Ivan et sa cheville mais je ne connaissais que de loin le bonhomme en question... Mes condoléances à ses proches.

J'espère que ça ne va pas être trop dur sans lui.

----------


## deverdeb

::'(:   ::cry::   ::'(:   ::cry::

----------


## mr-magoo

je suis un peu comme obelix je  suis tombé dans le jeu vidéo  tout petit , entre tilt , joystisk , et cpc !

j'avoue  avoir toujours adoré ce ton décalé  qui  a fait et qui fait la marque de fabrique de cpc  , alors casque ton humour vas me manqué  mais rassure toi tu as de dignes successeurs , et j’espère que la ou tu est tu continu a bien te rigoler des  bêtises de ton équipe , n 'abuse pas du foie gras et de l'armagnac !

 a bientôt dans une prochaine vie !

----------


## Yo-gourt

Sincères condoléances.
J'en suis tout retourné. Il a participé à nous donner le sourire pendant plus de vingt ans et pouf...

Courage pour sa famille et ses amis.

----------


## Sigmound

J'apprends juste la triste nouvelle et présente mes sincères condoléances.

Merci à lui pour tout ce qu'il aura su apporter à CPC et donc, à ses lecteurs.

Courage.

----------


## Jagermeister

J'ai lu les hommages à Lord Casque Noir sur le N°382 et ça m'a beaucoup touché en tant que lecteur assidu de Joystick puis de CanardPC. 
Je m'associe bien évidemment aux condoléances faites à la famille et à la rédaction de CPC.

----------


## Pieriku

Cela faisait plus de 25 ans que je lisais ses articles. Je passais à l'époque des heures à lire Joystick à la médiathèque quand j'étais au lycée alors que je n'avais même pas de PC. Ca fait vraiment bizarre de se dire qu'il est parti. Même s'il n'écrivait plus depuis longtemps, cela fait un sacré pincement au coeur...
Toutes mes condoléances à ses proches.

----------


## leon9999

Lu dans le mag à l'instant ...

Les bons s'en vont d'abord, les méchants restent vieux ...  :Gerbe:  :Gerbe: 

Les morts ne sont vraiment morts que lorsque les vivants les ont oubliés." ::'(: 

Condoléances sincères et attristées.  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Abso

> Cela faisait plus de 25 ans que je lisais ses articles. Je passais à l'époque des heures à lire Joystick à la médiathèque quand j'étais au lycée alors que je n'avais même pas de PC. Ca fait vraiment bizarre de se dire qu'il est parti. Même s'il n'écrivait plus depuis longtemps, cela fait un sacré pincement au coeur...
> Toutes mes condoléances à ses proches.


A peu près ça. Putain le choc.

----------


## Hargn

Mes sincères condoléances à la famille et à ses amis.

ps: j'espère que vous avez prévu une hauteur supplémentaire de 19.5cm pour les funérailles.

----------


## kupka

Sincères condoléances

----------


## Judybrea

Bon bah voilà, j'ai acheté le dernier CPC, et j'ai eu la larme pas loin en lisant les hommages...

----------


## Rashkoun

Assis à une terrasse de café pour lire mon Canard Pc comme à l'accoutumé, j'ai fondu en larmes en lisant l'édito. 
Cette perte est incommensurable, même sans le connaître personnellement j'ai perdu un ami, un père spirituel, un allié dans toutes les périodes les plus dures de ma vie ayant su me faire rire au moment où j'en avais le plus besoin.
Toutes mes condoléances et mes amitiés à sa famille et à ses proches.
Casque Noir, ton héritage est immortel.
Et à tous ceux qui restent, je vous aime et prenez soin de vous.

----------


## Osirith

j'achète le dernier Canard e je tombe sur l'édito. "Tombe" pratiquement au sens propre, d'ailleurs.

B...el de m..rde, je lisais Lord Casque depuis Joystick, et Canard j'y suis depuis le n°1...

Pensées pour tous ses proches, famille, amis, canardeux et j'en passe.
Ce monde vieillit chaque jour  ::'(:

----------


## assassincreeps

Sincères condoléances, les pages d'hommages m'ont fait lâcher plus d'une larme....

----------


## Fizz

Putin non, pas toi Casque! Je t'avais lu pour la première fois à l'époque de Dune2, tu m'avais fait rire et je sentais bien qu'une idylle pourrait naitre. Alors je ne t'ai plus laché, je t'ai suivi dans tes délires, donné la moitié de mon argent de poche tous les mois (25 Francs je crois) pour de bonne tranches de rigolades, sans concession. T'étais ce que j'appelle un Vrai. Même sans te connaître personnellement j'en étais certain.

RIP mon pote

Fais chier  ::cry::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je ne suis pas doué pour les adieux, les autres ont tout dis. Sincères condoléances.

----------


## Monodysseos

Immense tristesse.
Une pensée émue pour sa famille et pour la rédac.
J'ai le coincoin qu'en a gros sur le bec.

----------


## whisperlin

je viens de découvrir la triste nouvelle en recevant aujourd’hui le canard ... Sincères condoléances à la famille et à toute l'équipe. Lord va nous manquer !!

----------


## Kalimmba

Bon beh tout a été dit
Je me joins au cortège pour rendre hommage à ce journaliste hors normes, transmettre mes pensées les plus compatissantes à tous ses proches et en espérant que sa flamme continuera d'éclairer le microcosme videoludique
Paix et amour (Pets et amour dirait il ?)

PS : si c'est bien sa photo qu'on voit dans l'article du monde, vous trouvez pas qu'il a une ressemblance troublante avec Phil 'Son of cool' Coulson (mon perso masculin préféré de la série) ?

----------


## Nykhola

Une pensée émue pour l'homme qui m'a fait découvrir Magic Carpet et tant d'autres jeux... ainsi que pour ses proches, la rédac, et les nombreux trentenaires qui, comme moi, le suivaient depuis fort fort longtemps...

----------


## elmomo

Comme d'hab j'arrive après la bataille mais uni dans la tristesse avec vous... Et cette série d'hommages, bordel, c'était dur pour mon petit coeur serré mais c'était super bien, voilà. Force & Robustesse.

----------


## Phenixy

J'ai finalement lu les six pages d'hommage dans le métro hier soir, les gens en face de moi ont pas dû comprendre mes yeux humides en lisant un magazine de jeux vidéo...  :Emo: 

Les hommages sont tous sans exception touchants et bien écrit, j'ai pour ma part été bien ému par ceux de Boulon et de Sonia. Celle-ci mentionne un brillant test écrit par Casque (dans le n°145 je crois), est-il trouvable quelque part?

----------


## ducon

Je dois l’avoir dans mes archives mais elles sont en carton.

----------


## siinn

Je viens seulement d'apprendre la nouvelle de la disparition de Casque Noir.
Je suis la tristesse de Jack mais je n'ai pas de doute sur la puissance et la longévité de son héritage pour celles et ceux qui l'ont côtoyé.
Condoléances... et courage!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Les hommages sont tous sans exception touchants et bien écrit, j'ai pour ma part été bien ému par ceux de Boulon et de Sonia. Celle-ci mentionne un brillant test écrit par Casque (dans le n°145 je crois), est-il trouvable quelque part?


Si je me trompe pas, c'était un jeu d'avion, fourni sur CD-Rom dans les paquets de céréales Chokella. Google ne trouve rien avec ces termes.

Un des rares 

Spoiler Alert! 


10/10

 de Canard PC  ::trollface:: 


Le test m'avait fait acheter des chokella, même si j'ai jamais touché au jeu.

----------


## Dragon de pluie

Je viens d'apprendre la triste nouvelle dans l'édito. de canard pc . Bon voyage vers les prairies éternelles , Lord casque noir  et si la haut tu croises Seb de joystick vous fonderez peut etre un magazine de jeux vidéos ....

----------


## ducon

Oh, quelqu’un qui connaît le Banni.

----------


## Abso

> J'ai aussi grandi avec Joystick ... Choc   RIP Lord...
> 
> J'en ai profité pour monter aux archives (cf. mon grenier) pour déterrer mes Joystick.
> 
> Des traces de Lord Casque Noir ont été trouvées dans le Joystick n°31 - Octobre 1992 (... 26 ans)
> (Bizarre d'avoir un Joy de 294 pages (!) avec des petites annonces, des index de jeux, des codes ...)
> 
> Pour la postérité :
> 
> ...


Merci pour ces screens, grosse claque de nostalgie dans ma face !  ::'(:

----------


## kain

::'(: 

Une pensée pour vous tous ainsi qu'a sa famille

----------


## Draknor

J'ai du mal à réaliser qu'on a perdu là un si grand homme. A travers les témoignages dans les hommages et ses articles que je lis et qui me font rire depuis presque dix ans maintenant, si j'ai un regret c'est de ne pas l'avoir connu en personne. Et maintenant qu'il n'est plus là j'aimerais changer ça de toute mon âme.
Lord Casque Noir tu nous manquera et je suis certain que tes nombreux disciples de la rédac suivront le chemin de folie que tu leur à tracé.
Adieu et courage à sa famille qu'il a le bonheur d'avoir eu et qui ont eu le privilège de partager sa vie.

----------


## Sixfeet5512

Aujourd'hui la balunga me fait penser à toi. On ne se reverra pas mais balunga reste en moi. Merci pour toutes ces années Casque, condoléances à ses proches. Y'aura vraiment un avant et un après pour ma part

----------


## tarbanrael

J'ai appris la nouvelle (un peu faisandée maintenant) ce matin après que ma gentille factrice m'ai livré le dernier CPC. Je suis de tout coeur avec la famille et vous tous à la rédac qui l'avaient connu et en avait profité toutes ces années. En lisant vos témoignages, je n'ai pu m'empêcher de penser que vous avez eu beaucoup de chance d'avoir un patron/ami comme Casque Noir. Je vous souhaite de poursuivre son oeuvre, aussi délirante soit-elle. En tous cas, au cours des années Joystick/CPC il (et vous tous) m'aurez déjà bien fait rire. 
Comme on dit ici:
Go n-éirí an bóthar leat 
Go raibh an ghaoth go brách ag do chúl 
Go lonraí an ghrian go te ar d'aghaidh 
Go dtite an bháisteach go mín ar do pháirceanna 
Agus go mbuailimid le chéile arís, 
Go gcoinní Dia i mbos A láimhe thú.

----------


## bellerophon_mwc

Juste un mot pour dire ma tristesse. 

Joystick et sa bande de dangereux toqués aka Fishbone, Ackboo, Ivan le Fou, Lord Casque Noir, Couly etc sont entrés dans ma vie alors que j'étais tout jeune lycéen prépubère et insignifiant. Véritable révélation, le ton de leurs articles, leur humour, leur bonne humeur communicative nous avaient rendus complètement fanatiques avec des potes. On lisait les articles ensemble au CDI en se gondolant comme des pitres, on en a même été viré plusieurs fois pour tapage. On collectionnait les articles, on les relisait, même si on s'en foutait du jeu, juste pour le plaisir de s'esclaffer au fil des vannes.
Qu'est ce qu'on a rit putain... Bon les gens nous prenaient pour des tarés mais on s'en foutait, on en était même fier, on était détenteur d'un secret, d'un savoir, d'un putain de saint graal de l'humour auquel on s'abreuvait avidement en disciples fervents.
Sans exagération, Lord Casque et consorts ont déteint dans ma vie, ont participé à la confection de mon "fameux" humour qui vandalise le quotidien de mes proches mais que je n'échangerais pour rien au monde.

Alors pour tout ça un grand merci à Casque, merci vraiment.

----------


## ccedorion

Un mag indé au style déjanté mais au contenu sérieux et réflechi, c'est clairement un modèle de journalisme, malheureusement bien trop rare.
Et cela, on le doit en grande partie à Casque.
Je suis certain que l'équipe du Canard réussira à perdurer l'ambiance si unique dans laquelle on baigne lorsqu'on lit ce magazine incroyable.
Sincères condoléances à tous ceux qui lui sont cher

----------


## dam42c

Je viens d'apprendre cette triste nouvelle par l'intermédiaire du mag. Mes sincères condoléances aux proches de ce génie du journalisme vidéo-ludique, et merci Lord Casque Noir pour avoir contribué à  donner naissance à ce mag  génial.

----------


## Sonia

> Si je me trompe pas, c'était un jeu d'avion, fourni sur CD-Rom dans les paquets de céréales Chokella. Google ne trouve rien avec ces termes.
> 
> Un des rares 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...



Hello, voilà le test du jeu, c'est cadeau

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Merci Sonia. J'avais un souvenir vague de l'article, mon épouse vient de me surprendre; un sourire idiot en train de le relire.

----------


## JeRe

Je crois que c'est la première fois qu'un édito de  Canard PC  me fait pas rire . Mes sincères condoléances , un homme comme ça quand on en perd un , on est pas près d'en retrouver un hélas ( et je sais de quoi je parle , j'en ai perdu un l'année dernière du même genre mais ce n'était pas mon patron). Toute ma jeunesse qui s'en va , je vais aller au garage sortir quelques joystick pour la peine et profite de mes vacances. Bon courage à vous.

----------


## deeeg

Tristesse.. 

J'en ai un peu marre de voir les gens que j'aime partir, mais il parait que c'est le prix de la vieillesse, et ça fait chier. Puis un jour c'est votre tour de passer à la trappe. Alors je pense que le principal est de profiter des bons moments quand ils sont là, et laisser de bons souvenirs autour de soi, tant que possible...

Toutes mes condoléances, à tout le monde, la famille, l'équipe et les lecteurs. Bise.

----------


## LaVaBo

Sois pas deeeg...

----------


## Kakaruto

Condoléances à l'équipe, fidèle lecteur depuis 1994 ça ne me rajeunit pas...

----------


## Fausto

Sincères condoléances, une pensée émue pour sa famille et à son équipe

----------


## Nilsou

Sincères condoléances à la famille et à l'équipe, avec un peu de retard. 
Lecteur depuis Joystick (une autre vie presque) j'ai été vraiment touché par l'annonce de sa disparition. 
Bonne chance pour la suite, ça ne va surement pas être facile ...

----------


## Lucaxor

La tristesse, je viens de lire l'édito papier.
Courage la famille, la rédac, la fée du 19,5  :Emo: 

Personne ne comprend pourquoi je me fais des cafés d'exactement 195 mL au boulot. Ca me faisait marrer mais maintenant je vais me faire un plaisir de leur expliquer d'où ça vient la prochaine fois qu'on me demande. Pour entretenir le mythe.

Bonne année Casque  ::cry::

----------


## Ragoutoutou

J'ai commencé à lire Joystick en 1990 + je dévore Canard PC depuis sa création = je lis Lord Casque Noir et je ris depuis 26 ans. 

Il n'y a pas que le temps qui est assassin.....

Tristesse et pensées pour ceux qui restent.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> La tristesse, je viens de lire l'édito papier.
> Courage la famille, la rédac, la fée du 19,5 
> 
> Personne ne comprend pourquoi je me fais des cafés d'exactement 195 mL au boulot. Ca me faisait marrer mais maintenant je vais me faire un plaisir de leur expliquer d'où ça vient la prochaine fois qu'on me demande. Pour entretenir le mythe.
> 
> Bonne année Casque


Woh putain le saut dans le temps, cette jeunesse  ::wub::

----------


## Big Bear

J'ai grandi avec ses joysticks pendant l'âge d'or dans les années 90-début 2000. Espérons que les médias jeu vidéo français fassent quelque chose de bien après lui.

----------


## maskedchamo

J'ai pleuré en apprenant la nouvelle et en lisant les hommages de la rédaction.  Je lisais joystick, et ça fait de la peine de le savoir parti. Il est pour moi une légende de la presse jeux vidéos. Aucun magazine ne m'à autant fait rire que Canard PC, merci Casque.

Mes condoléances à sa famille et à la rédaction. Continuez à rire, et ne soyez pas trop serieux.

Bruno.

----------


## jojozekil

::cry::

----------


## tonton-thon

Réception du dernier CPC Hardware ce jour; très émouvant l'hommage rendu à Casque Noir, vraiment  ::'(:

----------


## Goliath944

Toutes mes condoléances...

----------


## SFK94

Je me souviens d'un CD Joystick en 1994/95 où il y a avait une chanson et sa version rap avec ces bouts de parole "à la Motte Picquet", "ni de CD rayés" et de "Canard WC" (bon ce sont des bribes de ma mémoire) ; je crois d'ailleurs que Casque y est pour quelque chose : cela dit à quelqu'un ?

----------


## BSRobin

> Je me souviens d'un CD Joystick en 1994/95 où il y a avait une chanson et sa version rap avec ces bouts de parole "à la Motte Picquet", "ni de CD rayés" et de "Canard WC" (bon ce sont des bribes de ma mémoire) ; je crois d'ailleurs que Casque y est pour quelque chose : cela dit à quelqu'un ?


Dans ma tête c'était un peu plus tard, mais il y a eu un rap qui s'échangeait sous le manteau sur IRC avec du 
"PC Jeux, PC Vieux
C'est la même galère
Mise en page de miteux
Article de ta grosse mère" ?

Probablement la même chose ?

----------


## Ethelka

Sincères condoléances avec beaucoup de retard, merci pour ces lectures toujours intéressantes et pas toujours sérieuses, depuis septembre 2005.

----------


## adriti

Toutes mes condoléances, je ne savais pas qu'il était malade .

----------

